# Official NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn Discussion Thread



## Even Flow

> _Saturday night, Aug. 22, coverage begins at 8:30 p.m. ET/5:30 p.m. PT with the live NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn Kickoff. During the Kickoff, a panel of experts including Renee Young, Corey Graves, Byron Saxton and WWE Hall of Famer Lita will run down the night of action and analyze what the future holds for NXT. The Kickoff will air on WWE Network, WWE.com, the WWE App, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Google Plus, Pinterest and Pheed.
> 
> Then, at 9 p.m. ET/6 p.m. PT, NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn goes LIVE on WWE Network from the sold-out Barclays Center! A record-setting crowd of more than 13,000 fans are set to pack into the arena for this historic event.
> 
> The card includes_:











*NXT Championship Match (Ladder Match)
Finn Bálor (c) vs. Kevin Owens*









*NXT Women’s Championship Match
Sasha Banks (c) vs. Bayley *









*NXT Tag Team Championship Match
Blake & Murphy (c) vs. The Vaudevillains*









*Jushin 'Thunder' Liger vs. Tyler Breeze*









*Samoa Joe vs. Baron Corbin*

*Apollo Crews will make his in-ring debut!*

Looking forward to seeing this, especially since they sold out the Barclays Center.​


----------



## FITZ

I can't wait. If the two best matches from WWE for the weekend happen on this show I won't be surprised.


----------



## Montel V. Porter

Going to be there in attendance. Can't freaking wait.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm ready. It will be better than SummerSlam!


----------



## BuzzKillington

I still cannot wrap my head around Zo and Cass not being the ones to face Blake and Murphy for the titles. If Zo and Cass won the titles in Brooklyn the crowd would blow the roof off that place. Hunter must really like the Vaudevillians...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha did an excellent job of selling her match, and it's advertised as a co main event :mark:*


----------



## Jersey

Vaudevillians should get Gionna Daddio to take care of Alexa Bliss


----------



## validreasoning

BuzzKillington said:


> I still cannot wrap my head around Zo and Cass not being the ones to face Blake and Murphy for the titles. If Zo and Cass won the titles in Brooklyn the crowd would blow the roof off that place. Hunter must really like the Vaudevillians...


confusing as hell really. the storyline writes itself with enzo and cass getting a title shot in their hometown and alexa having someone already there to play off in carmella 

they have done an ok job with alexa and the villians but really this should be enzo and cass's big night


----------



## tark1n

BuzzKillington said:


> I still cannot wrap my head around Zo and Cass not being the ones to face Blake and Murphy for the titles. If Zo and Cass won the titles in Brooklyn the crowd would blow the roof off that place. Hunter must really like the Vaudevillians...


The only logical thing is that they are debuting on the main roster soon (this Monday perhaps?).


----------



## Mr. I

It's a good card, especially with the extra matches we'll see next week, the crowd will inevitably be red hot and they're all going to be working extra hard since it's such a major night.
They'd have to basically try in order to make this show not at least good.

It's still very strange not to have Enzo and Cass in the Tag Title match in their neck of the woods, but it's nearly guaranteed their match will be the opening at the tapings, so we will see a gigantic ovation for them at least.


----------



## Chrome

Every NXT special I've watched so far has been great and I don't expect this one to be any different. Should be a fantastic show.


----------



## Tamaur

Should be a great show even if I'm gonna have to pray for Corbin and Breeze to win their matches but man, Owens and Sasha did a great job to sell the matches and I can't wait to watch them


----------



## Delbusto

Edited a promo, really looking forward to Takeover.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

Hey can anyone please tell me what time this would start in Australia? I assume sunday morning, but not sure specifically.


----------



## jacobrgroman

CMPunkFan18 said:


> Hey can anyone please tell me what time this would start in Australia? I assume sunday morning, but not sure specifically.


it's 8 local for me, in texas. you know the time difference between you and the states?


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for this. Hope it doesn't disappoint, though I know it won't.


----------



## CJ

Should be a great show :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

CMPunkFan18 said:


> Hey can anyone please tell me what time this would start in Australia? I assume sunday morning, but not sure specifically.


It's on at 8pm central right? That's I think 11am (Melbourne time anyway)


----------



## PoTayToh

Takeover will out-do SummerSlam. Calling it


----------



## Erik.

For those watching from the United Kingdom, when will it be starting? I imagine 1 or 2am in the morning?


----------



## Fred Spoila

Erik. said:


> For those watching from the United Kingdom, when will it be starting? I imagine 1 or 2am in the morning?


1am. Same time as Raw starts. :smile2:


----------



## Fandangohome

Fred Spoila said:


> 1am. Same time as Raw starts. :smile2:


It's 2AM actually, it has a 9PM EST start, and we're 5 hours ahead of them, so it's at 2. Looks like they want the standard 23:00/04:00 finish, but Takeover's only 2 hours, so it's starting an hour later.


----------



## Crasp

The size of the card seems a bit much for only a 2 hour show... Unless some of those at the bottom of the card will not be shown live tonight?


----------



## The Bloodline

Crasp said:


> The size of the card seems a bit much for only a 2 hour show... Unless some of those at the bottom of the card will not be shown live tonight?


Its only 5 matches plus Apollo debut which will probably be short. The rest of the matches announced are being taped beforeTakeover and will be aired as next week episode.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to this, should be a great show and the crowd will be insane. Is it definitely a 2am start in the UK?


----------



## xerxesXXI

joe's going to have to job to that boring ass corbin


----------



## RJTM

xerxesXXI said:


> joe's going to have to job to that boring ass corbin


God I hope not.


----------



## xerxesXXI

RJTM said:


> God I hope not.


me neither but I'm sure they didn't turn corbin to have him job in his first major match after the turn


----------



## Necrolust

Can't wait to see KO and Balor clash, esp after the tension was red hot after Kevins fantastic promo.

And I hope my long time faves, the manliest of men will triumph over Team Bam though I have a feeling they are gonna retain and I must admit that lately Team Bam has delivered.


----------



## validreasoning

CMPunkFan18 said:


> Hey can anyone please tell me what time this would start in Australia? I assume sunday morning, but not sure specifically.


11am sunday morning in sydney/melbourne

9am in perth



Erik. said:


> For those watching from the United Kingdom, when will it be starting? I imagine 1 or 2am in the morning?


2am till 4am uk time.

show is airing live from new york starting at 9pm local time


----------



## The High King

shame its so late on in the uk, will watch tomorrow
should be a great show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very excited to see this. Interested in see Apollo Crews on as well as a very strong card. Disappointed with no Enzo and Cass for the titles, but that's the direction NXT has chosen.


----------



## Phaedra

It's on at 2am here eh? I couldn't give a fuck, i'm having a disco nap after dinner. There is nothing stopping me watching this shit live, I am completely over excited for this lol. 

Yeah summerslam will be fun but fuck that .... TAKEOVER!!!!!


----------



## Shishara

https://www.facebook.com/tripleh/videos/10153680671294683/

SAME set as Full Sail in the same arena as Summerslam tomorrow! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Yeah I'm planning to stay up will be the first time in ages watching wwe live


----------



## GetDown

Get hype!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Heard Paige will be there as well. Got a feeling she will be there along with Charlotte and Becky to congratulate Bayley on the win. Sasha will either reciprocate a hug and push Bayley off or just walk out like Owens did to Balor in Japan.


----------



## Chiller88

Shishara said:


> https://www.facebook.com/tripleh/videos/10153680671294683/
> 
> SAME set as Full Sail in the same arena as Summerslam tomorrow! :mark::mark::mark:


That got me so hyped. I'll be there and it should be an amazing show. 

:trips5


----------



## Saintpat

Liger is an uggo.

Why do you think he's worn a mask for decades? Heck, even his mask is uggo.

War Tyler.


----------



## Foxy182

Swear to god Liger better come out to his theme song and not some generic song otherwise that would suck.

But so hyped for this show, got my food and booze ready so now just the waiting game.


----------



## PUNKY

I don't understand the start time in the uk ??? Everyone seems to be saying 2am but it says midnight on this site.... but 9pm in the states (i thought it was a 5hr difference) confusing much. :grin2:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...-main-event-wrestlemania.html#~pm7FnZior3kj1t


----------



## 3MB4Life

Foxy182 said:


> Swear to god Liger better come out to his theme song and not some generic song otherwise that would suck.
> 
> But so hyped for this show, got my food and booze ready so now just the waiting game.


I'm more pissed off that Apollo isn't going to be coming out to Dschingis Khan anymore. It just won't feel right. I might have to play it in the background off Youtube as he walks out.

And Liger should have his music, it won't be the same if he doesn't.


----------



## Unoriginal

Foxy182 said:


> Swear to god Liger better come out to his theme song and not some generic song otherwise that would suck.


I hope Jushin will have his same theme. Its the theme he has stuck with his entire career as Jushin 'Thunder' Liger. I'll be dissapointed (& slightly pissed) if I don't hear "Ikari No Jushin" (his theme) tonight.


----------



## Fandangohome

xerxesXXI said:


> me neither but I'm sure they didn't turn corbin to have him job in his first major match after the turn


It has to be a dirty finish, putting Corbin over Joe clean does nothing for anyone. In an ideal world, Joe wins clean, but there's no way that happens.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

PUNKY said:


> I don't understand the start time in the uk ??? Everyone seems to be saying 2am but it says midnight on this site.... but 9pm in the states (i thought it was a 5hr difference) confusing much. :grin2:
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...-main-event-wrestlemania.html#~pm7FnZior3kj1t


The schedule on the network says 9pm EST which would be around 2am BST like you said. The pre-show is at 8.30pm EST / 1.30am BST.

That site maybe referring to the fact that they're actually taping earlier for matches and content scheduled for next weeks episode of NXT.


----------



## PUNKY

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> The schedule on the network says 9pm EST which would be around 2am BST like you said. The pre-show is at 8.30pm EST / 1.30am BST.
> 
> *That site maybe referring to the fact that they're actually taping earlier for matches and content scheduled for next weeks episode of NXT.*


Aaah thanks i didn't think of that, thought they'd just accidentally written the wrong time.


----------



## Se7endeuce

Nothing could be worse than the music Liger had in his 1991-92 WCW run....
I wouldnt be surprised if he gets a lame knockoff attempt like theyve given to Joe.

But the place will lose their shit if his signature theme hits, for sure.

Really, the ladder match will be amazing but - if Bayley is winning the title, the girls should main event this show. Bayley winning the title in the main event would be the ultimate moment. I think it'll be a better crowd reaction than when Sami won the title at R-Evolution. I bet people will be crying and hugging each other in the crowd if she wins the title.


----------



## VitoCorleone

Se7endeuce said:


> Nothing could be worse than the music Liger had in his 1991-92 WCW run....
> I wouldnt be surprised if he gets a lame knockoff attempt like theyve given to Joe.
> 
> But the place will lose their shit if his signature theme hits, for sure.
> 
> Really, the ladder match will be amazing but - if Bayley is winning the title, the girls should main event this show. Bayley winning the title in the main event would be the ultimate moment. I think it'll be a better crowd reaction than when Sami won the title at R-Evolution. I bet people will be crying and hugging each other in the crowd if she wins the title.


The Forum would explode when Bayley would win AND main event this show.


----------



## Mainboy

What time does this start folks in the UK?


----------



## The Tempest

According to YouTube, the Kick-Off show starts at 2.30 A.M here.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Mainboy said:


> What time does this start folks in the UK?


2am, pre show starts at 1:30am.


----------



## PoTayToh

Am i right to say that it starts in just under 2 hours?


----------



## VitoCorleone

How many minutes untill Takeover?


----------



## Mainboy

JD=JohnDorian said:


> 2am, pre show starts at 1:30am.


Fuck off man. Only gonna have about 3 hours sleep as i'm off to Ibrox in the morning .


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*2 Hour NXT TakeOver is gonna be 3x as good as 4 Hour SummerSlam.*


----------



## Unoriginal

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *2 Hour NXT TakeOver is gonna be 3x as good as 4 Hour SummerSlam.*


It isn't even on & I still agree with you


----------



## Bayley <3

Can this hurry up already


----------



## fire82

Intrigued about how Apollo will do, hopefully he'll use one of his high flying moves - that would get a big pop from the Brooklyn crowd. Think BAMF will retain and hopefully Gionna will be the Vaude's answer to Alexa. It'll be nice to see Jushin Liger in an NXT event, want Tyler to get big momentum after a win tonight that could lead to a main roster debut before Survivor Series. Bayley should win the title with a Bayley-to-belly after a 20+ minute match. Balor should retain after a hard fought back and forth with KO - Coup de grâce from atop the ladder as the finish maybe?


----------



## VitoCorleone

so i will watch it in 4 am in the morning. Shit!
Dont Sleep - Watch - Work - Repeat


----------



## TJQ

DAMNIT I THOUGHT THE SHOW STARTED AT 8, I ARLEADY STARTED DRINKING AND MADE MY TACOS.


----------



## Firefighter9050

Time to get really drunk and enjoy what i know is guaranteed to be a great show!!


----------



## Unoriginal

Great, I just started drinking & the pre-show isn't on yet :/


----------



## Prosper

Just popped open the bottle of wine with some General Tso's Chicken...I'm all set. I'm ready for my baby Sasha Banks to bring the house DOWN! So fuckin pumped to see her go with Bayley tonight.


----------



## Empress

I have chilli, chips and Pepsi. I'm ready for Takeover.


----------



## Bayley <3

I wonder if they'll edit the crowd for Eva v Carnella. Eva getting shit on from what I can see on Twitter :heyman6


----------



## The Tempest

Ready, this will be great, as usual. Wonder if they'll use pyros :hmm:


----------



## Empress

The Tempest said:


> Ready, this will be great, as usual. Wonder if they'll use pyros :hmm:


I hope so. I really hate that I'm not there. I should've gotten tickets, but I expect a great show.


----------



## Nine99

Where's my boy Terry Apollo Nation Crews Creed??


----------



## Fandangohome

It's funny, normally with a WWE PPV, i need large quantities of beer and junk food to help me cope, with NXT, i've got a 1.25 Litre bottle of coke, and a bowl of cheerios. 

Of course, tomorrow's gonna be a whole different story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: 8 Man Tag



Enzo and Cass win their match











*Eva Marie got Roman Reigns Royal Rumble heat along with the expected "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!" chant. 

DO NOT QUOTE ME IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE THE SPOILER! Tag me if you need to respond.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excited for all. Really want to see Apollo! :fuckyeah


----------



## Klorel

Legit BOSS said:


> *Eva Marie got Roman Reigns Royal Rumble heat along with the expected "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!" chant.*


R.I.P Eva


----------



## The Tempest

NXT has a custom set :dead3


----------



## Mainboy

Those tattos on Corey must have hurt like mad.


----------



## Fandangohome

@Legit BOSS

Did they really think it would be a good idea to have Eva Marie wrestle in front of the 2nd toughest crowd, people who don't take any shit?


----------



## finalnight

Daaaaaaamn Lita!!!!!!


----------



## Nine99

Wait so the event doesn't start at 5:30? Is it the live show right now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Go Hard!!!! Lita :sodone


----------



## safc-scotty

It's amazing how excited I get for an NXT special compared to a WWE PPV. Cant wait :mark:

I wish Enzo and Cass were on the live show but I'm pretty confident they are debuting on Monday so at least I've got that to hold onto.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Where are the yellow ropes?!?!?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Becky and Charlotte come out to huge pops.*


----------



## Unoriginal

PG jokes -_-


----------



## Bret Hart

Those tits on Lita holy fuck. :trips5


----------



## Bayley <3

Poor Byron he didn't get to see the picture


----------



## Klorel

Poor Saxton.


----------



## Sephiroth

Lita kada


----------



## Unoriginal

Damn Lita, you haven't change a bit...


----------



## Nine99

Saxton is a geek. Literally everything is better that doesn't involve him.


----------



## Bayley <3

I think I'm the only person who wants KO to win. :lol


----------



## Medicaid

Corbin is one of my favorite characters right now, hope he can drastically improve in the ring by time he hits WWE. He better go over Joe.


----------



## Bret Hart

Lucky Vince, probably fucked Lita back in the day.

Hell, probably fucked every diva around.


----------



## TJQ

fear my presence u indy geeks


----------



## Nine99

Bayley <3 said:


> I think I'm the only person who wants KO to win.


You're not alone. I got my KO shirt on right now awaiting a long weekend of back to back losses.


----------



## Unoriginal

Corbin is alright, but Joe though kada:


----------



## AlternateDemise

I honestly forgot that Joe was on the NXT roster.


----------



## DoubtGin

Full Sail sucks chants :ti


----------



## Bret Hart

Samoa better win.


----------



## The Tempest

Lita mentioning Ring Of Honor :wee-bey


----------



## Fandangohome

I wish all women would age as well as Lita. And Borin Saxton is a waste of time and energy. Why do they keep him around? Hell, i'd rather have Riley back on commentary.


----------



## - Styles -

Can't wait for this show! what a weekend to start getting back into rasslin again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NEW...DAY SUCKS! CHANTS AT NXT :LOL*


----------



## Unoriginal

I just pray to god is that WWE doesn't alter Apollo's moveset


----------



## DoubtGin

The Tempest said:


> Lita mentioning Ring Of Honor :wee-bey


and ignoring TNA :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart

Apollo Cruise.


----------



## witchblade000

Bayley looks sexy as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm so jealous. They're doing what they should have done with Reigns in Corbin's vignette *


----------



## Unoriginal

DoubtGin said:


> Full Sail sucks chants :ti


Thank god, I thought I was the only one that noticed XD


----------



## Fandangohome

Are they chanting "Full Sail Sucks" or "New Day Sucks"


----------



## DoubtGin

damn this Bayley promo gives me the feels


----------



## Bayley <3

Nine99 said:


> You're not alone. I got my KO shirt on right now awaiting a long weekend of back to back losses.


They can always surprise us by having him win, right? .... who am I kidding


----------



## finalnight

Pretty epic promo package for women's title match.


----------



## Unoriginal

Bayley <3 said:


> They can always surprise us by having him win, right? .... who am I kidding


There is always a possibility :laugh:


----------



## safc-scotty

This promo package highlighting everything that is great about the NXT womens division with the storyline continuity and characters. Take note the so called 'divas revolution'!

Just got a bad feeling there may be some sort of team BAD fuckery in the title match, someone tell me I'm wrong?


----------



## checkcola

This women's promo for the women's match is great


----------



## Deadman's Hand

DoubtGin said:


> and ignoring TNA :lmao


*Were you expecting them to mention TNA? Because that's never going to happen. Also, WWE has mentioned ROH in the past, so it doesn't surprise me.

Also, has this shirt already been posted?*


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Things I want to see:

Gable to come out and the fans to chant "We want towels!"

Bailey to put on a classic. 

Crews to impress. 

Blue Pants to join Vaudvillians and they still lose. 

Itami to run and and cost Balor the match. 

A surprise debut.


----------



## Bayley <3

Is Graves not wearing socks!?


----------



## AlternateDemise

It blows my mind when I see actual storylines being incorporated and wins/losses that make sense in regards to the divas. Over on the main roster, you have the new divas winning and losing randomly and their wins don't mean much. Here in NXT, they're making Baley's wins over Charlotte and Becky actually mean something. This is how you build up someone and make fans take them more seriously as wrestlers.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Who's this Dasha girl??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All this talk of 14 year old girls, it's too bad Jared Fogle got humbled.


----------



## Unoriginal

Dasha though kada


----------



## 20083

Whaaaat. Ugh just realized there's a damn pre-show :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Women's Fatal 4 Way



*Becky may have forgotten to kick out at 2. The women look confused about the finish.*


----------



## Bret Hart

Who is this Dasha whore?


----------



## Bayley <3

Aww yeah Vaudevillains!


----------



## xerxesXXI

Most interesting thing about the tag title match is alexa and her shorts


----------



## NitroMark

excited to see bobby lashley debut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wish Cass and Enzo had this match. That would have been a hometown advantage.


----------



## Klorel

Lita to punch Alexa in the face.


----------



## finalnight

Wtf, Neville gets a McMahon style arrival? ROFL.


----------



## 20083

Damn, Lita has certainly aged well.


----------



## PoTayToh

What have i missed so far?


----------



## Phaedra

DONT TEASE ME LIKE THAT!!! IS LITA ABOUT TO POLICE ALEXA BLISS??? OMG .... :mark: 


sorry I might be in caps all night lol.


----------



## witchblade000

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## 20083

finalnight said:


> Wtf, Neville gets a McMahon style arrival? ROFL.


They are grooming Neville as the next Mr. McMahon. Confirmed. :lol


----------



## Klorel

Kevin Owens in a ladder match.
Climb Owens Climb
Reach Owens Reach
Fall Owens Fall


----------



## Unoriginal

Just calling it now, I want a top rope fisherman suplex (or whatever that move is with Kevin Owens) on a ladder.


----------



## finalnight

Very impressed they sold out Barclays Center for NXT.


----------



## Arthurgos

NitroMark said:


> excited to see bobby lashley debut


I think Lashley dreamed he could do what this guy can .


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The arena and set looks great, this show is going to be so good :mark:


----------



## Klorel

Tyler :lol


----------



## Unoriginal

Jushin Thunder Liger = Badass Grandpa


----------



## checkcola

I'm so excited to see the NXT brand in front of that crowd


----------



## 20083

Lita marking for Liger :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

Jim Ross said:


> Lucky Vince, probably fucked Lita back in the day.
> 
> Hell, probably fucked every diva around.


Lita fucked her way into the business. Not a stretch to imagine she'd do it to get to the top


----------



## Bayley <3

This feels way more important than SummerSlam does. I'm genuinely excited, where as I'm not fussed if I watch live tomorrow or not


----------



## Arcade

Ready for this show to start. :mark:


----------



## Prosper

Lita is so damn fine


----------



## amhlilhaus

Anybody notice bayley walking in? Her bobs were down by her navel


----------



## finalnight

Yeah they definitely have the main pay-per-view team working on these promo packages for NXT.


----------



## 20083

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lita is so damn fine


Agreed 100%.
She's aged like fine wine.


----------



## Frost99

Even the so called minor leagues of the E actually have the more vocal fans and 2nite their set up is far and beyond the monday night raw set that will be pataded out for the bihhest party of the summer. 


Main shows step up your game, that means you :vince2


----------



## Nine99

Someone take that chair away from Saxton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lita looks great and has aged well, like a fine wine.


----------



## Fandangohome

Please just let Owens win and go back down to NXT. They refuse to use him correctly on Raw, so let the people who know what they're doing use him


----------



## finalnight

Nine99 said:


> Someone take that chair away from Saxton


Wait for it...


----------



## DoubtGin

Apparently there is a takeover in December and it is confirmed to be in the UK.


----------



## Bayley <3

That crowd. Holy shit, it's hard to believe this is an NXT show! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

:sodone


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I signed up for free to watch Takeover.

You think it would send a message if I immediately cancelled the trial once this is over?


----------



## Nine99

HERE WE GO!!


----------



## finalnight

They have the WrestleMania titantron ramp setup for this pay per view


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Triple H comes out to "Time to Play The Game" as a face and requests silence for curtain.*


----------



## Klorel

Here we go :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crowd is going to be better than tomorrow night! This is going to be good!


----------



## 20083

Corey Graves (just my opinion) seems so much more relaxed and at ease during NXT pre-shows than main PPV pre-shows. I wonder if it has anything to do with production people in his ear, even micromanaging the pre-show discussions.


----------



## witchblade000

Non-fuckery time!


----------



## Unoriginal

Oh shit, here we go! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Here we go! NXT!


----------



## TripleG

This is gonna be killer!


----------



## Abisial

This is magical.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

At least it wasnt 20 miniutes.


----------



## xerxesXXI

hhh wants to be paul heyman. jealous bitch


----------



## DoubtGin

20 minute HHH promo to start NXT :ti


----------



## finalnight

HHH just verbally teabagged Vince.


----------



## Nine99

I legit just got the chills


----------



## LethalWeapon000

What the shit is this?


----------



## Bayley <3

What


----------



## Hibachi

So.... this event feels amazing.


----------



## Ratedr4life

:mark:


----------



## Lok

Breeze!


----------



## 20083

Damn, HHH cracked that smile for a second. Proud dad feels.


----------



## TripleG

Tyler Breeze = So fucking awesome!


----------



## PhilThePain

Triple H's opening promo time average just dropped from 30 minutes to 29:59:09


----------



## Unoriginal

Jushin vs. Breeze 1st? Unexpected but effective


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wow, Breeze/Liger first.*


----------



## Fandangohome

Look everyone, it's tyler!!!


----------



## Amber B

Breeze for the fucking win.


----------



## Bayley <3

It's Liger time! :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy fuck that reaction .


----------



## xerxesXXI

fuck tyler. let's go liger


----------



## Sephiroth

Anybody else want to fuck a taxi cab right now?


----------



## 20083

Sick entrance!


----------



## Unoriginal

Tyler Breeze = Next Shawn Michaels


----------



## DeeGirl

That outfit :lel


----------



## finalnight

This is actually a really clever entrance for Breeze considering the location.


----------



## The Tempest

:lmao This is already great


----------



## DregSkorn

what a way to start the show, Breeze/Liger, Awesome!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Badass entrance by Breeze


----------



## Lok

Thunder Liger!


----------



## witchblade000

I'd totally fuck the model in yellow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cruiserweight match opening the show just like old times roud*


----------



## PoTayToh

Did they replace all the ring skirts with screens?


----------



## Stinger Fan

That IWGP title shout out


----------



## TripleG

Aw man, I was hoping Liger would come out to his theme.


----------



## Abisial

The effort for that opening already makes this feel more important than most PPVs.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please tell me they threw streamers.


----------



## 20083

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight

A Breeze-Ziggler feud is going to be absolutely spectacular.


----------



## DeeGirl

This gonna be so good :mark:

Probably be better than Summerslam :lol


----------



## Insomnia

Ligah! :mark:


----------



## Unoriginal

My boy Liger looks as good as ever!


----------



## xerxesXXI

fuck this company. where's liger's music?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jushin Liger in a WWE ring...that's just crazy to me lol


----------



## Jordo

Really looking forward to this


----------



## Bayley <3

This is surreal!


----------



## sharkboy22

Marking the fuck out right now. Jushin Liger in a WWE ring :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Taima why do you have to be like that


----------



## TJQ

IMAGINE THINKING THIS FUCKING PLEB TIER THEME IS OK

WHY NO DANK THEME?


----------



## 20083

Loving Breeze already! He has totally captured the essence of his character, just watch every mannerism!


----------



## Lok

Liger you fool! <3 it! :lmao


----------



## Unoriginal

THAT LIGER TAUNT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

I really hope they don't ruin Breeze once he gets his call up :jose


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

This crowd! Has the old school ECW vibe


----------



## Nine99

This just feels right. Just fell back in love with this brand.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*HOLY SHIT, THIS 50 YEAR OLD MAN IS MORE AGILE THAN HALF OF THE ROSTER :wee-bey*


----------



## jacobdaniel

I love how there's no lighting on the crowd!! It definitely helps to put all the focus on the ring.


----------



## TripleG

Liger is awesome!


----------



## Unoriginal

#LigerSelfie :laugh:


----------



## Amber B

No streamers though?


----------



## DoubtGin

Mr. Fusion said:


> I really hope they don't ruin Breeze once he gets his call up :jose


you know they will :mj2


----------



## 20083

Liger selfie! Never though I'd see that! :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart

Happy they don't have that lighting on the crowd and just left it Normal.


----------



## Phaedra

It hasn't sunk in that it's 2015 and i'm watching Thunder Liger in a WWE ring wrestling tyler breeze. This is awesome, so overused, but so appropriate.


----------



## ironcladd1

Loving all the taunting :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"TYLER'S GORGEOUS!"
"NO HE'S NOT!"*


----------



## Bret Hart

What're they chanting?


----------



## BehindYou

Sweet move from Breeze there!


----------



## DeeGirl

DoubtGin said:


> you know they will :mj2


I can't wait to see him involved in awkward love triangle storylines :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## ironcladd1

Full Sail sucks :lmao


----------



## 20083

Damn, Liger wrestling like a 25-year old!


----------



## RyanPelley

This Justin Liger dude isn't bad.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Full Sail sucks" chants... :lol


----------



## Unoriginal

FULL SAIL SUCKS! :LOL


----------



## Arcade

Full Sail Sucks chants :booklel


----------



## TripleG

Why are they chanting Full Sail Sucks? lol.


----------



## Abisial

Jim Ross said:


> What're they chanting?


Full Sail Sucks


----------



## Bayley <3

Chant the match you stupid fucks. Chanting full sail sucks makes you as bad as them for booing Brooklyn.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Who is this FAKE ASS MEXICAN POWER RANGER!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Full Sail SUCKS! :lmao


----------



## Natecore

Well my shitty poverty internet means I can't watch this until 2 in the morning. Enjoy folks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"FULL...SAIL SUCKS!" :LOL*


----------



## finalnight

Jim Ross said:


> Happy they don't have that lighting on the crowd and just left it Normal.


Also looks a lot better with the black and white theme rather than the black and yellow.


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm Come on, Brooklyn


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Full Sail sucks. :lol*


----------



## Eulonzo

The "Full, Sail sucks!" chant in New day form. :lmao


----------



## 20083

Loving the chants!


----------



## DeeGirl

Midnight Rocker said:


> Damn, Liger wrestling like a 25-year old!


Undertaker should be taking note. This is how golden oldies do it!


----------



## LegendKilla15

Look at grim in the second row lmao!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Liger is just awesome


----------



## Arthurgos

TripleG said:


> Why are they chanting Full Sail Sucks? lol.


They chanted the same of NYC if i recall which is why Owens went crazy on them in very meta way .


----------



## xerxesXXI

lets go liger!


----------



## Jordo

Full sail sucks hahahaa


----------



## Abisial

JoMoxRKO said:


> Who is this FAKE ASS MEXICAN POWER RANGER!?


1. He's Japanese
2. He's been around longer than Power Rangers and the Japanese show it was adapted from.

Get educated you swine.


This is incorrect.

My point still stands.


----------



## 20083

Holy Liger, Batman!


----------



## DoubtGin

Liger wins !


----------



## Lok

Fun opener!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Enjoyable match, nothing special or spectacular but fun and a solid match. Not sure I'd have picked Liger to win this but I assume its to keep NJPW happy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He is not a young man! :sodone


----------



## bonkertons

This is surreal.


----------



## Bayley <3

Liger wins! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Did Liger just pull a Hogan with that pose on the outside?


----------



## Jordo

Liger bomb !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacobdaniel

Breeze should've gone over....UNLESS this feud will continue...


----------



## Insomnia

Lygah Bombuuu!!!!


----------



## xerxesXXI

okay, never mind, don't fuck this company


----------



## Fandangohome

Hmmm, not sure Liger winning really does anything long term. Still though, it's Jushin Motherfucking Liger, and he still looks great even though he's 140 years old.


----------



## Supreme Being

That was fantastic


----------



## bonkertons

Stinger Fan said:


> Enjoyable match, nothing special or spectacular but fun and a solid match. Not sure I'd have picked Liger to win this but I assume its to keep NJPW happy


Nakamura incoming?


----------



## why

Liger is 50 years old :surprise:


----------



## jacobdaniel

Fandangohome said:


> Hmmm, not sure Liger winning really does anything long term.


Unless they plan on making a feud out of this.


----------



## 20083

Love that the announcers are all marking out just like us! :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO

WELP Breeze is never moving to the main roster........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I would have liked a kick out but I understand Liger winning.


----------



## Phaedra

i just saw a Liger Bomb, live ... my life is complete lol.


----------



## LegendKilla15

That much sucked but still excited


----------



## RyanPelley

bonkertons said:


> Nakamura incoming?


Boma Ye shattering Cena's already broken nose..... :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Breeze jobbing to retirees. He's already on the road to being the new Ziggler :mj2*


----------



## Unoriginal

Ayyy Kliq


----------



## Ham and Egger

Running LIGER BOMMMBUUUUUU :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Solid match. It was cool to see Liger doing his thing, but it felt like Tyler was being served up to him rather than using it as the chance for a star making performance. 

But how old is Liger? 50. Man, old man Liger can still go to a degree that he shouldn't be able to at this age.


----------



## Supreme Being

Scott Hall threw his toothpick at the camera LOL


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck yeah Liger!!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

bonkertons said:


> Nakamura incoming?


Nakamura vs Tanahashi or Tanahashi vs Okada in a NJPW spotlight at WM?


----------



## Jordo

Kevin Nash has just tore his quads


----------



## PoTayToh

It seems like their missing someone


----------



## 20083

A wild nWo appears! 

Hall always ready with a toothpick? :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3

OMG bayley :done


----------



## Insomnia

X-PACK! :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

X-Pack :bryanlol


----------



## Lok

Da' Kliq


----------



## Edynol

Man, Liger is still awesome. This guy is in his 40's people, remember that.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

X-Pack? Wtf


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Good match, but I was hoping Breeze would get the win.


----------



## Nine99

How long is this event?


----------



## ironcladd1

Good match, but Breeze should've won by cheating.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Get the clueless fuck off commentary that said X-PACK!*


----------



## Mainboy

Midnight Rocker said:


> Love that the announcers are all marking out just like us! :lmao


Can we have for tomorrow night please.


----------



## Delbusto

Wish there would have been one more final stretch to the match, but still a decent opener.


----------



## DeeGirl

Eulonzo said:


> Did Liger just pull a* Hogan* with that pose on the outside?


Who? :vince2


----------



## Jordo

hmmmm Nia Jax?


----------



## RyanPelley

X-Pack? It's Z-Pack, you imbecile!


----------



## Stinger Fan

JoMoxRKO said:


> WELP Breeze is never moving to the main roster........


Because he lost *1* match?



Legit BOSS said:


> *Breeze jobbing to retirees. He's already on the road to being the new Ziggler :mj2*


While I agree, Liger is more of a full time performer than most of the part timers out there



bonkertons said:


> Nakamura incoming?


lol Doubtful


----------



## Bayley <3

Vaudevillains!!! Yesssss


----------



## PoTayToh

Nia Jax


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its.... THE BAND! 8*D


----------



## Drago

Give me Bayley already damn it!


----------



## DoubtGin

this will blow so much on the main roster

still love those guys


----------



## 20083

Love the Vaudevillians!


----------



## TripleG

Time for me to fucking mark for my VVs. 

Please let there be a title change....Please let there be a title change!


----------



## Hibachi

I'm not sure what I expected out of the crowd... but this is great.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Edynol said:


> Man, Liger is still awesome. This guy is in his 40's people, remember that.


Actually he's in his 50's, which makes it even more incredible.


----------



## The Tempest

X-Pack :lmao why is this GEEK on commentary again :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life

Bayley with that Dusty tribute 

:Cry


----------



## Amber B

I can't fucking deal. I wish I was there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*uttahere Skipping this match *


----------



## Phaedra

AHAHAHAHA cory, he's so good sometimes. 

'They've been hanging out in Williamsburg like all the other hipsters' ... lmfao, too good.


----------



## witchblade000

Vaudevillains for tag team champs!


----------



## DoubtGin

WubWubWubWubWubWubWubWubWubWub


----------



## Lok

Tag team championship time!


----------



## xerxesXXI

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Actually he's in his 50's, which makes it even more incredible.



And he beat a brain tumor. tyler was a walk in the park


----------



## Jordo

Edynol said:


> Man, Liger is still awesome. This guy is in his 40's people, remember that.


Fuck me really :surprise:


----------



## Bayley <3

Vaudevillains win or I riot


----------



## g972

If it wasnt for Alexa i woulnt care about this match


----------



## PoTayToh

skipping to da ring


----------



## 20083

Alexa though :lenny


----------



## Mainboy

Alexa <3


----------



## JoMoxRKO

The new EDGE and CHRISTIAN


----------



## PacoAwesome

Please let there be new tag champs tonight...


----------



## ironcladd1

I think the Vaudevillians need to change their music. It doesn't work in a big arena.


----------



## Stinger Fan

We Want Blue Pants chants lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm hyped for Nia Jax. Is that one of the Rock's relatives?


----------



## Jordo

Hate blake and murphy entrance i cant look at the screen so much seizure


----------



## DoubtGin

Blue Pants :ti


----------



## Sephiroth

:mark:


----------



## TripleG

FUCKING BLUE PANTS!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Be nice if the crowd would stop sitting on their hands. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoTayToh

BLUE PANTS


----------



## Stinger Fan

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm hyped for Nia Jax. Is that one of the Rock's relatives?


Apparently she is because why not sign all of his relatives ? lol


----------



## g972

Lol the crowd chanting for Blue pants are huge


----------



## - Styles -

Decent match between Tyler and Liger was hoping for a bit more but it's pretty awesome seeing Liger in a WWE ring.

Also nice seeing that wolfpac cameo there. lol Hall must have a boxes of toothpicks ready for any camera in his direction


----------



## DeeGirl

Blue pants is a name I will forever associate with Homer Simpson :homer


----------



## finalnight

So what these guys' gimmick, spit roasting the blonde chick?


----------



## Jordo

Blue Pants marking outttttt


----------



## Nine99

Oh my god a whole arena marking out for Blue Pants. I've seen it all. This is amazing.


----------



## Lok

:lmao


----------



## 20083

Blue pants tron though! :lol


----------



## The Tempest

BLUE PANTS :LOL


----------



## AlternateDemise

This is the greatest entrance music I've ever heard.


----------



## PacoAwesome

OMG the theme is too much.....


----------



## TripleG

That theme song...LOL!


----------



## Arthurgos

Blue Pants getting a bigger chant than most superstars on Raw .


----------



## RyanPelley

I dont get it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Blue pants city chants lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*:lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## xerxesXXI

fuck both these teams


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Blue Pants is so damn over! :lol


----------



## Lok

Blue pants city! :lmao


----------



## Delbusto

Is that a Blue Pants City chant


----------



## Edynol

Jordo said:


> Fuck me really :surprise:


Dude's been around for a while, man. He's an innovator. If it weren't for him, we probably wouldn't even be talking about Daniel Bryan, Kenta, etc.


----------



## Sephiroth

Blue Pants City :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

BLUE PANTS!!!!!!!!! FUCKING STROKE OF GENIUS!!!


----------



## Unoriginal

BLUE PANTS CITY! :LOL


----------



## PoTayToh

BLUE PANTS CITY!!!


----------



## 20083

:sodone 
Blue pants massively over!


----------



## g972

Am i hearing these chants right? Blueplex city ?


----------



## Nine99

BLUE PANTS CITY!


----------



## AlternateDemise

Blue pants city chants. Brooklyn wins for the night.


----------



## Hibachi

#bluepantscity trend it now!


----------



## amhlilhaus

I'm a big critic of part timers going over young talent. 

That said, I'm so glad liger went over. I don't see much in breeze. Baron corbin, enzo, Zayn ok. Breeze? Fuck that guy.

Liger best match imo is his 1992 match with el samurai, best of the super juniors finals. Liked liger? YouTube that match. You will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## The Tempest

Blue Pants City :maury I can't :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Hearing a big pop go with that theme is hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin

https://instagram.com/p/6tQ2xpy1Ll/

Gedo is there as well ? :mark:


----------



## finalnight

We need a ASCII image of Brock Lesnar doing the facepalm right now, lol.


----------



## islesfan13

Nxt crowds :lmao


----------



## Edynol

Thought they were saying New Jack city at first. XD


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

As soon as I say the crowd is dead. WE WANT BLUE PANTS!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Abisial

Imagine the pop we'd hear for Enzo & Cass :mj2


----------



## - Styles -

hahah holy shit these Vaudevillians have such a cool unique gimmick they should get a manager that looks like Daniel Day Lewis from Gangs of NY


----------



## Vox Machina

Blue Pants is so over.


----------



## Klorel

I was eating while Blue pants came out and laughed so hard at her theme I almost choked :lmao


----------



## TJQ

My favorite wrestler in this match is the ref :lol

Based Drake.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DoubtGin said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6tQ2xpy1Ll/
> 
> Gedo is there as well ? :mark:


Just imagine if kada was there.......................


----------



## 20083

:lol Byron burying hipster culture on commentary!


----------



## Sephiroth

amhlilhaus said:


> I'm a big critic of part timers going over young talent.
> 
> That said, I'm so glad liger went over. I don't see much in breeze. Baron corbin, enzo, Zayn ok. Breeze? Fuck that guy.
> 
> Liger best match imo is his 1992 match with el samurai, best of the super juniors finals. Liked liger? YouTube that match. You will NOT be disappointed.


Liger/Sasuke Super J Cup '94


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Alexa's ass should be illegal in all 50 states.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Blake and Murphy have been champions for over 200 days? My God their reign has been forgettable


----------



## RyanPelley

How is playing GameBoy a hipster thing? I'm starting a new game of Pokemon Gold after this ends...


----------



## Hibachi

Stinger Fan said:


> Blake and Murphy have been champions for over 200 days? My God their reign has been forgettable


I was pretty shocked by that stat


----------



## 20083

Come on VVs!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Can't keep my eyes off Bliss, too damn fine


----------



## Stinger Fan

DGenerationMC said:


> Just imagine if kada was there.......................


They are in Brooklyn tonight...


----------



## Unoriginal

Stinger Fan said:


> They are in Brooklyn tonight...


BOTH are there!? :mark:


----------



## Nine99

Is this a 3 hour event?


----------



## Se7endeuce

My thoughts so far

* Ligers theme wasnt bad at all, if they werent gonna use his original song, that was as good a generic fill-in as possible. like i said before it was miles ahead of anything wcw gave him
* I think Breeze shouldve gone over
* This show is making me feel like a kid again, when I loved wrestling sooo much and it had just a great feel to watch
* I think Blake and Murphy are actually getting quite good, they arent amazing, but they feel like a early 90s throwback... Perfectly acceptable midcard team, and Alexa draws great heat for them. They definitely are better together than as singles, and the music/girl/vibe they have works well for them.


----------



## LegendKilla15

Alexa bliss ass is so fat


----------



## BehindYou

Whilst they lack personality, Blake & Murphy do have some great tag moves.


----------



## 20083

Sweet sequence.


----------



## Nine99

Simon is so good, super talented


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Crowd popped huge for that false finish.


----------



## killacamt

Nine99 said:


> Is this a 3 hour event?


no its not


----------



## Jordo

Whats with the iron man pants and trunks on blake and murphy


----------



## Stinger Fan

Unoriginal said:


> BOTH are there!? :mark:


NJPW sent over a few guys for ROH's show in Brooklyn tonight. Time Splitters and Nakamura are there too 


Hibachi said:


> I was pretty shocked by that stat


I had to double check that stat myself , couldn't believe it


----------



## Hibachi

Man he does a good senton


----------



## 20083

:bryanlol


----------



## Lok

NEW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!


----------



## Jordo

DAT ASS


----------



## Unoriginal

NEW CHAMPS!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

yes yes yes yes yes!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Think the Bliss/Blue Pants part was a bit unnecessary but this was a pretty good match.


----------



## TripleG

YES YES YES YES!!!! 


FUCKING FINALLY!!!!! 

So happy right now!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

The crowd is ON FIREEEE


----------



## bonkertons

I liked that match a lot.


----------



## Fandangohome

Damn it.


----------



## Braylyt

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Tempest

THANK YOU VVs :clap


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES!!!* :fuckyeah


----------



## PoTayToh

Blake and Murphy fucking in the ring :/


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

That was fun as hell.


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol, a fucking neck breaker?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:yes I really liked some of the spots in that match!


----------



## g972

Surprisingly great match, i thought blake and murphy would of went over, good to see they are improving as a tag team anyway


----------



## PacoAwesome

Yes!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Good, get these fucks off my television screen. I never want to see them again.*


----------



## Edynol

Great match.


----------



## AlternateDemise

The Super Mario Bros are your new tag champs.


----------



## Mra22

Blue pants is such a stupid name for a character and the new champs have a boring gimmick


----------



## Hibachi

Now here is a title reign I can get behind!


----------



## Tommy-V

Hopefully this means Alexa goes solo again.


----------



## - Styles -

Wow there was literally no one rooting for Blake and Murphey :grin2:

Congrats to the Vaudvillians was a fun match sweet finisher as well.


----------



## 20083

Great match! Fun stuff.


----------



## Jordo

Legit BOSS said:


> *Good, get these fucks off my television screen. I never want to see them again.*


Agreed


----------



## TripleG

I've been rooting for the VVs since the first time I saw them. I am super stoked!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

THAT was the best blue hair dye job they could do on Blue Pants?


----------



## Fandangohome

Good for the Vaudevillains, but there's no way their gimmick works on the main roster


----------



## witchblade000

I would break my no fucking women in the ass rule and fuck Alexa Bliss in hers.


----------



## PunkShoot

Best tag match I have seen all year. 3.75 stars


----------



## Unoriginal

Stinger Fan said:


> NJPW sent over a few guys for ROH's show in Brooklyn tonight. Time Splitters and Nakamura are there too


Nakamura, Okada, & Time Splitters can save WWE but I'm not sure if I want them to join


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Too bad the crowd wont be like this for SummerSlam........


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Legit BOSS said:


> *Good, get these fucks off my television screen. I never want to see them again.*


Who are you talking about?


----------



## Delbusto

Love the vaudevillains finally getting the tag titles.


----------



## xerxesXXI

alexa's got some fuckin ass!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Sephiroth said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big critic of part timers going over young talent.
> 
> That said, I'm so glad liger went over. I don't see much in breeze. Baron corbin, enzo, Zayn ok. Breeze? Fuck that guy.
> 
> Liger best match imo is his 1992 match with el samurai, best of the super juniors finals. Liked liger? YouTube that match. You will NOT be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Liger/Sasuke Super J Cup '94
Click to expand...

I preferred samurai personally. The mask ripping, the hot start, the nuclear crowd. Plus it was on one of the first Japanese tapes I ever got, sentimental as well


----------



## MEMS

VAUDEVILLIANS FOR PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good for the VV's, looks like they're back on track and so is the tag division.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I enjoyed that more than WWE tag matches. It just really clicked for me :clap


----------



## Arthurgos

Mra22 said:


> Blue pants is such a stupid name for a character and the new champs have a boring gimmick


Her origin is amazing and youl understand why people love her . Also VV are amazing we never even got a Chivalry moment in that match which i expected!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*This has been a damn good show so far.*


----------



## Lok

Cesaro in the house!


----------



## Se7endeuce

These shows make me feel like a kid again. Anyone else?

It's like 89-90 NWA vibe with a mix of modern style/presentation... am I alone in this thinking?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

They popped huge for Cesaro. :mark:


----------



## 20083

Goddamn, Neville looks like such a nerd. Total Clark Kent situation there, good for the comic book thing I guess :lol


----------



## Phaedra

YES I'M MARKING OUT FOR RICK RUBIN ... FACT!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Alexa's ass is a start in it's own right


----------



## Jordo

Rick rubin looks like a bum


----------



## PoTayToh

APOLLO CREWS TIME


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Dillingers music fucking owns!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Blake and Murphy ain't near ready for main roster call-up. I assume they'll stick in the NXT tag scene for a bit, but if not - they'll break up to go into singles. Murphy could be a star.


----------



## DoubtGin

time for Dillinger to do the job :mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns

what the fuck was that?


----------



## bonkertons

Hope Crews destroys this fool.


----------



## Stinger Fan

So they build up Tye Dillinger a bit up only to feed him to Apollo Crews? lol That's gotta suck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Who are you talking about?


*The former tag team champion charisma vacuums. The trend in NXT is losing the tag titles and becoming completely irrelevant, and I fully support it this time.*


----------



## g972

Future WWE Champ right here


----------



## RyanPelley

The perfect 10? With that stupid, small pony tail... ***.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Unoriginal said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJPW sent over a few guys for ROH's show in Brooklyn tonight. Time Splitters and Nakamura are there too
> 
> 
> 
> Nakamura, Okada, & Time Splitters can save WWE but I'm not sure if I want them to join
Click to expand...

No they couldnt. Vince would turn them into something stupid and job them out


----------



## Fandangohome

Nice, Apollo time.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Crews music owns as well


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Here we go, Apollo Crews! :mark:*


----------



## Undertakerowns

Next New Day member. Get ready to shuck, jive, or rap!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Dillingers music fucking owns!!!!!!!


Glad i'm not the only one who thinks this.


----------



## Hibachi

This match of going to be bonkers


----------



## TripleG

Well, lets see what Uhaa can do!


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Bobby lashley back in the wwe 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xerxesXXI

uhaaa!!!!


----------



## Mra22

Uhaa Nation will wreck Dillinger


----------



## The Tempest

Here comes Bobby Las....I mean Apollo Crews


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Been looking forward to this! :yes


----------



## Jordo

Heard good things about apollo crews


----------



## Lok

Uhaaaaaaa chants


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Jersey

Alexa is just perfect


----------



## - Styles -

Im guessing they saw a buff bald black dude and just named him after Terry Crews?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dillinger spends YEARS "perfecting" a gimmick just to get squashed :ti*


----------



## 20083

Crowd is still energetic! Glad to see it!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow Crews got louder "Ten" chants than Dillinger did lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Perfect 10 gimmick is so much fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good lord.


----------



## xerxesXXI

mil-wak-ee!!


----------



## Edynol

- Styles - said:


> Im guessing these saw a buff bald black dude and just named him after Terry Crews?


If it weren't for that dome of his, he would resemble him a bit.


----------



## Mra22

This crowd though ! This is the crowds I miss hearing from the AE days


----------



## why

this guy is athletic as fuck


----------



## Arthurgos

Legit BOSS said:


> *Dillinger spends YEARS "perfecting" a gimmick just to get squashed :ti*


This is NXT the moment the crowd get behind him he has a future .


----------



## PoTayToh

HOLY SHIT


----------



## 20083

Crews time!


----------



## RiverFenix

amhlilhaus said:


> No they couldnt. Vince would turn them into something stupid and job them out


Sons of Kaientai

Funaki Jr, Teioh Jr, Taka Jr and Togo Jr.


----------



## Nine99

Did you ever think you would see a Shawn Stasiak vs Bobby Lashley match?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Se7endeuce said:


> My thoughts so far
> 
> * Ligers theme wasnt bad at all, if they werent gonna use his original song, that was as good a generic fill-in as possible. like i said before it was miles ahead of anything wcw gave him
> * I think Breeze shouldve gone over
> * This show is making me feel like a kid again, when I loved wrestling sooo much and it had just a great feel to watch
> * I think Blake and Murphy are actually getting quite good, they arent amazing, but they feel like a early 90s throwback... Perfectly acceptable midcard team, and Alexa draws great heat for them. They definitely are better together than as singles, and the music/girl/vibe they have works well for them.


B n m are the kind of team that needs a manager. It won't be Alexa long term. Wwe, and wrestling in general needs old school managers again.


----------



## MEMS

You know Vince was watching Rocky when he named this guy.


----------



## DoubtGin

Dillinger is coming across as very charismatic to be honest and I'm glad this isn't a simple squash match.


----------



## 20083

That heat build-up.


----------



## Jordo

I keep thinking its bobby lashley


----------



## Lok

Uhaa Uhaa Uhaa!


----------



## hou713

That was a nice finish


I really hope he can become a good promo guy, if so he's got a very high ceiling


----------



## bonkertons

Damn that standing moonsault was athletic as fuck.

*Also, Dillinger didn't get squashed so IMO he's fine. Gave the big name new guy a good fight. He has a future in NXT for sure.


----------



## Stinger Fan

A standing moonsault was the finish? The hell was that? lol They couldn't have him go up against an actual jobber to accomplish that instead of feeding Dillinger to him? Oh well, it was what it was nothing spectacular like the Owens NXT debut but you got a small glimpse of what he's capable of so it wasn't a bad debut


----------



## 20083

Nine99 said:


> Did you ever think you would see a Shawn Stasiak vs Bobby Lashley match?


:lmao


----------



## Mra22

Yo !!!!! Uhaa is crazy athletic :O


----------



## PunkShoot

Most disappointing match so far. Crews is athletic, but Ty fucking Dillinger just out impressed him.

Awful finisher also

Disappointing


----------



## TripleG

Fun match, good debut, and I have to say, it is great to see somebody get a win with a standing moonsault.


----------



## checkcola

ok, this guy is athletic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THIS HERE IS WHAT YOU CALL DOMINATION! IT'S A COMBINATION OF SKILLS AND CONCENTRATION! Wait...*


----------



## AlternateDemise

:wow


----------



## Undertakerowns

Impressive a guy that big doing all that high flying stuff. I wonder if he can talk?


----------



## PoTayToh

I like this guy already


----------



## Fandangohome

He's like the lovechild of Bobby Lashley and Ricochet


----------



## safc-scotty

Crews is impressive as hell in the ring, looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## La Parka

A well built wrestler who can also move at a good pace? WWE needs more of these.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nice debut.

BTW, is it just me, or does Apollo Crews look like Lashley?*


----------



## Phaedra

Very impressive. plus Dillinger did that job and still looked amazing, I can sense a feud with this one.


----------



## Hibachi

Alright, I'll take my ticket on the Apollo Crews bandwagon now, I wasn't sure about him coming to WWE.... there's your future folks.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So nice to see a major NXT debut that WASN'T a squash match!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Vince and hhh beat it to crews body


----------



## 20083

Legit BOSS said:


> *THIS HERE IS WHAT YOU CALL DOMINATION! IT'S A COMBINATION OF SKILLS AND CONCENTRATION! Wait...*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Love this reference!


----------



## Se7endeuce

Crews' theme song, i hope they never change it, add lyrics etc. - it just screams epic, champion etc.


----------



## Unoriginal

Bobby Lashley + Ricochet = Apollo Crews


----------



## xerxesXXI

Apollo's an incredible athlete. vince can't wait to make him dance though


----------



## Edynol

Woot! Pretty good match. Short, but good. Looking forward to seeing more of this guy.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tag Team tournament announced for NXT, named after Dusty Rhodes

awesome :mark:


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I'm surprised he didn't do the standing shooting star press. Would've made more sense as a finish.


----------



## Delbusto

Sad he didn't do the standing SSP after the moonsault.


----------



## nightmare515

Wow it's pretty damn impressive what this guy can do for his size...excellent debut


----------



## TripleG

NXT building up their tag division. I like it!


----------



## RiverFenix

A shocking debut loss would be interesting as well - instant push to the supposed jobber and the debuter could get his win back in a return match.


----------



## Nine99

Dude has a lot of talent but gotta improve. I'm stoked for him though.


----------



## Jordo

Dickheads saying "what" when regal was talking


----------



## - Styles -

Not much of a match but it was a very promising debut. I loved that moonsault


----------



## Mra22

Saxton is an idiot btw, couldn't believe he butchered X-Pac's name


----------



## RyanPelley

Cool idea, but the star studded tag teams? Ascension, Lucha Dragons and who else...


----------



## finalnight

Someone needs to punch the fucktards, whating dusty rhodes, in the face


----------



## witchblade000

Crews vs Owens 
Crews vs Cesaro
Crews vs Bryan
Crews vs Rusev


----------



## PoTayToh

oh god


----------



## Unoriginal

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I'm surprised he didn't do the standing shooting star press. Would've made more sense as a finish.


WWE banned the Shooting Star Press


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Haha love the crowd booing the tough enough peeps


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

You know Josh was doing a Yeti call there! :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Joe's gonna kill you !


----------



## Nine99

I can't wait for this heat


----------



## Alphy B

dude needs some rogaine


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fuck that guy saying "what" during Regal's speech.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Normally when I watch Raw, I post here a lot because it doesnt hold my attention. This show has been holding my attention completely :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Zeke+Neville=Crews. I can dig it.*


----------



## Undertakerowns

Can Corbin wrestle now? He sucked last time I saw him.


----------



## Edynol

LOL @ the guy behind Sarah.


----------



## finalnight

Hey, its ring rat!


----------



## Insomnia

DoubtGin said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6tQ2xpy1Ll/
> 
> Gedo is there as well ? :mark:


Ghettoooooo!!! :mark:


----------



## Hibachi

This tag tourney will be the greatest thing WWE has done in 15 years or the biggest let down.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Hope the tournament builds up Jordan and Gable


----------



## RyanPelley

Corbin actually speaks now and has some character progression? I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Corbin's a heel now? I haven't watched NXT in a while. Suits him much better.


----------



## amhlilhaus

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A shocking debut loss would be interesting as well - instant push to the supposed jobber and the debuter could get his win back in a return match.


Wwe won't go outside the box like that.

This baron corbin promo is awesome. I want Joe to win and get a main roster run, but won't say no to corbin winning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Fuck that guy saying "what" during Regal's speech.*


That was the classless moment of the night.


----------



## PunkShoot

Nobody here found that debut average?, Crews was athletic as fuck, but he seemed generic sorry.


----------



## xerxesXXI

faces have been winning all night. joe's about to job, unfortunately


----------



## checkcola

I like what they are doing with Corbin's character, but I haven't seen the wrestling as of yet


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Corbin is still making me jealous with this heel booking*


----------



## Nine99

IDONTSHIV said:


> Normally when I watch Raw, I post here a lot because it doesnt hold my attention. This show has been holding my attention completely


Same here man I feel like I'm cheating on NXT everytime I look at my phone.


----------



## sesel

Let's go,Joe!


----------



## Bayley <3

How did Uhaa go, my internet died on me and I missed it!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder when Corbin will get a NXT title shot.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*If Joe loses this match, I swear to god...*


----------



## Edynol

Did yall see the guy standing behind Sarah? He pointed at ZZ and gave a thumbs down then pointed at Sarah and gave a thumbs up.


----------



## KustoM.

That tag match was fucking great - awesome finish as well and NEW TAG TEAM CHAMPS!

The rest has been pretty good so far as well. AC had some moves guys athletic as fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He looks like the bastard child of Waylon Mercy. :lol


----------



## checkcola

Triple H ‏@TripleH · 2m2 minutes ago 
Welcome to the show @apolloCrews...that's one hell of a way to celebrate a birthday. #NXTTakeOver : Brooklyn

Triple H sends out congrats to Apollo


----------



## TripleG

Here comes Joe with that fat boy music. 

Seriously, that music is hilarious!


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Destroy this bum baron. Send him back to tna 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra

He's starting to get this heel stuff now, good. Plus this will be an actual match. 

They've created a platform for him to prove himself. remember how high everyone was on him before he debuted and started doing all the squash matches? I hope that comes back for him. Yeah he annoys me but it's good for the roster and feeds potential feuds for the future.


----------



## Hibachi

Se7endeuce said:


> Crews' theme song, i hope they never change it, add lyrics etc. - it just screams epic, champion etc.


 He is honestly set for a massive career.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

God Joe's music is atrocious. Makes me beg for Cesaro's.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

All those years Joe spent in TNA... and this is the bigger than any crowd he ever saw in that promotion.


----------



## Insomnia

Samoa Joe! :mark:


----------



## 20083

Joe is gonna kill you!


----------



## - Styles -

Kinda like Joes Theme shit's Funky 

Hope to see Corbin get a musclebuster or 2


----------



## Braylyt

Why does Samoa Job look so angry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bayley <3 said:


> How did Uhaa go, my internet died on me and I missed it!


*
Dillinger sucked, but Crews was still able to show his athleticism and impress.*


----------



## Edynol

Does cheering for Corbin make me bad?


----------



## witchblade000

TripleG said:


> Here comes Joe with that fat boy music.
> 
> Seriously, that music is hilarious!


:maury. Damn, you got me laughing.


----------



## Arthurgos

- Styles - said:


> Kinda like Joes Theme shit's Funky
> 
> Hope to see Corbin get a musclebuster or 2


Yeah its AMAZING. It is funny they went from a poor mid part of the theme to a awesome one out of nowhere .

Also people just think we have only watched 1 SINGLE HOUR of this! So fucking epic already it feels like its been a lot longer haha.


----------



## PunkShoot

Corbin's selling and overall in ring work has improving.


----------



## Fandangohome

Hibachi said:


> He is honestly set for a massive career.


He's black, so he's pretty much doomed the moment he hits the main roster


----------



## Nine99

God damn Corbin is bad


----------



## Hibachi

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> God Joe's music is atrocious. Makes me beg for Cesaro's.


 It should just carry on as the first part in my opinion.


----------



## Mra22

Corbin is a great heel


----------



## Bret Hart

That kick didn't even touch him. :maury


----------



## 20083

Dammit, pick up the pace you two!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Roman Reigns really needs to get out more.

Oh, this is Baron Corbin. I'm sorry. All those clotheslines in the corner got me confused.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Braylyt said:


> Why does Samoa Job look so angry


I haven't seen Joe smile since his first ROH run. After a decade of frowning, his face will probably never recover.


----------



## Nine99

Corbin just strikes. He's lost. Straight up he doesn't know how to work a match. I feel bad for Joe here.


----------



## Arthurgos

Edynol said:


> Does cheering for Corbin make me bad?


I feel like people will start to love him now.. Him going Heel like with many has given him a lot of freedom and you can tell he enjoys it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Corbin is a good seller. I like what I see in this match so far. I hope they let him wrestle like this more often.*


----------



## 20083

Was it legit Crews's birthday?
Damn, thats a good way to celebrate! haha


----------



## Prosper

Fandangohome said:


> He's black, so he's pretty much doomed the moment he hits the main roster


Really? Was Bobby Lashley doomed? Okay then.


----------



## PunkShoot

Nine99 said:


> God damn Corbin is bad


I fucking hate posters like you, it makes me sick. The guy has literally done nothing wrong, has actually looked pretty solid in his in ring work and selling, yet you call him bad for no reason.

how about you take a 1 way ticket to fuck off.


----------



## Nine99

Joe has worked with some of the best in the world. And now with this chump.


----------



## RyanPelley

Fandangohome said:


> He's black, so he's pretty much doomed the moment he hits the main roster


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

That apron spot was nasty.


----------



## DoubtGin

Match is very good so far imo. Very physical.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Corbin is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Unoriginal

Why is Joe not on the main roster yet?


----------



## TripleG

I feel like Corbin is going to win this match because Joe has been dominant throughout.


----------



## Amber B

Joey Samoey is about 8-10 years too late. Unfortunately.


----------



## Bayley <3

Does anyone really like a black ring mat compared to the normal white one?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is a veritable iron man match for Corbin.


----------



## Hibachi

I'm back tracking a bit but Tye Dillinger.... kind of a great gimmick right?


----------



## 20083

Honestly, I get the psychology and build-up aspect, but pick up the damn pace!


----------



## witchblade000

Bayley <3 said:


> Does anyone really like a black ring mat compared to the normal white one?


I do.


----------



## Jordo

Joe is so athletic for a 20 stone man


----------



## - Styles -

Holy shit that move was pretty bad ass!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is a veritable iron man match for Corbin.


I know what you're saying, but he does work longer matches on house shows.


----------



## PunkShoot

Easily the best match corbin has ever had


----------



## 20083

Bayley <3 said:


> Does anyone really like a black ring mat compared to the normal white one?


Was thinking the same thing.

Back in the days of crazy Flair/HBK type blading, the white mat really made an impact though when you could see the puddles of blood lost during a match.

But yeah, much like everything else in NXT, the mat just looks new, fresh and alternative to everything we've become used to with the main shows I think.


----------



## Nine99

PunkShoot said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Corbin is bad
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking hate posters like you, it makes me sick. The guy has literally done nothing wrong, has actually looked pretty solid in his in ring work and selling, yet you call him bad for no reason.
> 
> how about you take a 1 way ticket to fuck off.
Click to expand...

I'm also entitled to my own opinion like you are. So I'm good with that ticket. 

He's done nothing wrong? He's done nothing right. He's getting exposed hard right now getting forced to actually work a match which he doesn't know how to do. Has he done a single wrestling maneuver this entire match? He's literally just punched Joe the whole time. He straight up is clueless out there dude. How do you not see that?

EDIT: He just did a suplex. Put the strap on him.


----------



## foc

Unoriginal said:


> Why is Joe not on the main roster yet?


Cena is busy with Rollins.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Bayley <3 said:


> Does anyone really like a black ring mat compared to the normal white one?


Nothing wrong with differentiating from the norm


----------



## Mra22

It's over


----------



## Bret Hart

Joe is so slow now.


----------



## Lok

Oh snap! Joe wins


----------



## DoubtGin

Joe wins !!

MOTN so far.


----------



## Delbusto

This was actually a pretty good match, best of the night so far.


----------



## TripleG

Aren't you supposed to raise his arm three times? 

I feel like heels never get that benefit.


----------



## 20083

Damn, just like that!


----------



## Arcade

Easily Corbin's best match in his career.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Corbin still sucks I see. I don't see anything in him but size and even that isn't that impressive.


----------



## Bayley <3

Stinger Fan said:


> Nothing wrong with differentiating from the norm


I may not have worded it right. I prefer the black mat


----------



## MEMS

Solid match. Surprised


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Love joes music


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22

Joe's gonna kill you !!!!!


----------



## xerxesXXI

liger and joe win? I'm way happy


----------



## sesel

Good match.


----------



## Donnie

That ruled fuck the haters, Baron can wrestle


----------



## Fandangohome

Thank fuck for that. Thought they'd be dumb enough to have Corbin beat Joe.


----------



## Hibachi

Solid ending, the feud will continue most likely.


----------



## Supreme Being

V gd match btwn joe / corbin!


----------



## Edynol

Boo!


----------



## g972

Looks like Sasha and Owens are winning, so far all matches have been won by babyfaces


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Baron took an :lose and showed some heart out there. Hate him or love him, you've got to respect him.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

You can mark out for Flair.

I'm marking out for KANA. :mark:


----------



## 20083

Woooooooooo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I didnt expect that. That was a good "hoss" match. Their heavy punch and chop exchange was pretty damn good.


----------



## Braylyt

lmao dead @ Corbin falling asleep wrestling boring ass Joe


----------



## PacoAwesome

Good match with a sick finish. Joe proving why he's a vet and Corbin stepped his shit up.


----------



## - Styles -

Favorite match of the night so far. Always thought Joe would stroll but the way the match went I really started believing Corbin had a chance.

We need Ernest Miller to dance to this shit

OMG Flair Woooooooooooo!


----------



## Mra22

You can easily tell those wrestlers are planted in the crowd lol


----------



## Trivette

All baby face wins so far. They are buttering us up for some epic fuckery tomorrow night.


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy fuck was that KANA?!?!!??!


----------



## Insomnia

Hooo, Shit!!!! It's fucking Kana!!!!! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Steph trying to pretend she has something to do with NXT


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Stephanie coming out to put herself over.


----------



## Hibachi

I feel that Bayley winning is going to be more emotional than people are expecting.


----------



## sesel

Baron was great. Loved the finish.


----------



## Mainboy

:ha


----------



## Fandangohome

Oh FFS, does Steph really need to infringe upon NXT now as well? Just fuck off already


----------



## Phaedra

did I really just see what i just saw ................................... KANA??????????


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Go away Stephanie stop trying to steal the spotlight from the performers


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here's Stephanie to take full credit for the Divas Revolution. Fuck you bitch :fuckthis*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KANA :bow :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

Kanna though.....


----------



## 20083

Steph?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Good way to ruin the fun. Time to turn off the sound.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Oh shit, Kana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoTayToh

here comes some shitty promo about the divas 'revolution'


----------



## xerxesXXI

boo this man


----------



## hou713

Kana to WWE?


----------



## PoisonMouse

SUDDENLY KANA


----------



## witchblade000

Good match. Wanted to see the muscle buster though.


----------



## g972

Lol, Stephanie gotta shove her face in everything, why cant she be like vince and not be all over the product


----------



## Mra22

Oh noooo not Stephanie....ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## islesfan13

Stephanie to take credit for divas revolution


----------



## DoubtGin

Yea Steph I'm sure you care so much :ti


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fucking hell. It's Stephanie McMahon.*


----------



## wwetna1

checkcola said:


> Steph trying to pretend she has something to do with NXT


Yah like the women's belt she designed and had made for the brand


----------



## finalnight

Steph looking good tonight.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I want KANA to rush the ring and slap a heel hook on Stephanie something fierce...


----------



## Arthurgos

If Kana attacks whoever wins i might cry.


----------



## TripleG

Steph...please go away.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Stephanie McMahon learning from her dad to take advantage of moments to gain the spotlight. Good job girl. Good job.


----------



## RustyPro

Can't take a show off from strokin the ego there Steph?


----------



## Ham and Egger

KANA??????? They ACKNOWLGED HER!!!!??? I'M WEAK RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Aren't there some sick kids she can fake cry over somewhere else?


----------



## Edynol

You know Steph's dress was all white when she put it on.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Stephanie, fuck off with "your" divas revolution. 

Go choke on a dildo.


----------



## Lok

nXt womans championship!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

If Kana joins NXT I'm gonna die


----------



## Prosper

Why are Stephs nipples so hard right now...HHH what did u just do


----------



## T0M

NXT looks like WWE tonight. Stephanie would never have shown up on the first few Takeovers. It's changing.


----------



## 20083

Go away Stephanie :fuckthis


----------



## Fandangohome

That Japanese chick looked so bored, almost as if she'd just had to watch a Baron Corbin match. Oh, wait a minute..


----------



## Supreme Being

Way to put a downer on evrything. Get it over w & fuck off Stephanie


----------



## Hibachi

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You can mark out for Flair.
> 
> I'm marking out for KANA. :mark:




Totally, kind of interesting...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Arthurgos said:


> If Kana attacks whoever wins i might cry.


You might cry. I might die.

Literally.


----------



## witchblade000

Time to break out the cocoa butter lotion. Stephanie is wearing white.


----------



## DoubtGin

This video :mj2


----------



## Unoriginal

Kana, please help us....


----------



## - Styles -

Is that adorable little Baily fan gonna be in the crowd tonight?


----------



## Undertakerowns

So it's Kevin Owens v Balor after Baylye v Sasha with no match in between.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Wow, Steph ain't look that good in a long time.


----------



## islesfan13

Stephanie everybody


----------



## PhilThePain

Call it a main event all you want. Not the last match = not the main event


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I'm soooooo sick of that little girl


----------



## sesel

I love Steph but i love her on mute.


----------



## Bayley <3

I can't even right now! I'm so god damn excited. 

:done :done :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fandangohome

How much would it cost to pay Alexa to slap Stephanie in the middle of the ring? Those slaps look painful as fuck.


----------



## wwetna1

T0M said:


> NXT looks like WWE tonight. Stephanie would never have shown up on the first few Takeovers. It's changing.


Stephanie was the one who introduced the women's title to NXT and created the first women's tourney. Hell she designed it according to Meltzer and multiple people. 

People are being stupid, she has had plenty to do with them, not as much as Hunter, but still she created the division in the first place when FCW didn't have one


----------



## 20083

:lol Fading away Bailey from that picture. Way cheesy!


----------



## Hibachi

Bayley losing after the video montage.... I might get legit sad.


----------



## TripleG

Lets go Bayley!


----------



## solarstorm

Corbin/Joe was easily one of the better matches. I think it was the first good match either of them have had in NXT.

Corbin put out some moves - showing he isn't as bad as we thought. He isn't Goldberg/Reigns 2.0

Joe finally putting on the kind of match we knew he could - he's been coasting/taking it easy at NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is a great promo piece! :banderas


----------



## Arthurgos

PhilThePain said:


> Call it a main event all you want. Not the last match = not the main event


Usually i would agree but the women main evented (aka the last match) the special prior to the Tokyo one. Women have been the last match on NXT to the point where its normal!!


----------



## Lok

BAYLEY TIME!


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Wow this pre match hype a true main event. I want both girls to win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I want to see that little girl do a heel turn and put on Banks glasses and boo Bailey to distract her as she gets pinned then laugh like a maniac.


----------



## islesfan13

wwetna1 said:


> Stephanie was the one who introduced the women's title to NXT and created the first women's tourney. Hell she designed it according to Meltzer and multiple people.
> 
> People are being stupid, she has had plenty to do with them, not as much as Hunter, but still she created the division in the first place when FCW didn't have one


Stephanie came out on arrival to say pretty much the same speech about Paige and emma.


----------



## - Styles -

No one does these Video promos better than WWE Im all aboard the hype train


----------



## Bayley <3

I love this crowd. :mark:


----------



## solarstorm

Sasha said online that we shouldn't assume she loses because she's on the main roster. That there's "big plans" i her future.

I bet Team BAD gets involved and a woman's heel stable dominates the fed for a while


----------



## TripleG

It is impossible to not like this girl.


----------



## wwetna1

PhilThePain said:


> Call it a main event all you want. Not the last match = not the main event


By that logic then Cena vs Rollins isn't one either tomorrow right?


----------



## Hibachi

BAYLEY WINS OR I RIOT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha vs. Bayley is the best storyline in the entire company.*


----------



## 20083

Bayley channeling Warrior with the tassles! :lol


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## Dr. Middy

Fun fact: those square lights with the multiple LEDs in them were used on Nine Inch Nails Tension 2013 tour.


----------



## Vox Machina

Let's go Bayley.


----------



## Jordo

That guy just groped bailey then


----------



## finalnight

Lol at the fat fuck with the hug me Bayley sign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:dance:dance :bayley


----------



## Lok

BOSS!


----------



## DoubtGin

That pop for Sasha was HUGE.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Sasha with dat Eddie Guerrero entrance.... :mark:


----------



## Edynol

Come on Bailey! Really hope she wins the title.


----------



## Hibachi

BOO THE HEEL AND CHEER THE FACE, it's easy people


----------



## TripleG

Nice entrance Sasha!


----------



## Phaedra

LIKE A FUCKING BOSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha vs. Bayley is the best storyline in the entire company.*


I wish they were main eventing this special in a Ladder Match


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I love Sasha, but let's go Bayley!*


----------



## Ratedr4life

SASHA FUCKING BANK$$$ :mark:


----------



## 20083

The BOSS :mark:


----------



## witchblade000

Dr. Middy said:


> Fun fact: those square lights with the multiple LEDs in them were used on Nine Inch Nails Tension 2013 tour.


:mark::mark:NIN:mark::mark:


----------



## finalnight

Sasha with a ton of BBC...


----------



## Insomnia

Sasha! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sasha with DAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sodone


----------



## PacoAwesome

Yes!!!! Banks!!!


----------



## Jordo

Bayley is wining this


----------



## Dr. Middy

Where is the Brazzers logo?


----------



## islesfan13

Bayley ain't winning. No Way unfortunately


----------



## Fandangohome

Bayley is pretty much just a female Sami Zayn, kind of impossible to dislike her. Still want Sasha to win though. Seeing as BAMF and Breeze have already lost, and Owens is going to lose, i need at least one of my NXT favourites to win tonight.


----------



## Nine99

This is amazing. I'm going to cry.


----------



## Hibachi

wtfffffffff that better be her permanent entrance!!!!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns

Why did Sasha have to be surrounded by black guys? Are there not any white drivers/security guards?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SASHA SHOWED UP IN AN ESCALADE WITH A MUTHAFUCKIN SQUAD*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dat entrance. :banderas*


----------



## DoubtGin

Sasha is heads above every other women's wrestler in the company right now.


----------



## Unoriginal

I love both of these women. This will be epic!


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol this pretty boy referee.


----------



## 20083

Sasha :lenny


----------



## checkcola

the entrances alone were better than Bellas stuff


----------



## TripleG

Lets get our second title change!


----------



## The Tempest

DAT SASHA ENTRANCE :dead3 :dead3 :dead3 LET'S GO.


----------



## - Styles -

Dis gun be GuD


----------



## Phaedra

That referee has some beautiful eyebrows lol, i'm jealous.


----------



## Amber B

Sasha's just fly like hell.


----------



## witchblade000

Lol @ the security guards trying to look tough.


----------



## 20083

The boss heelin' it up!


----------



## Vox Machina

How much do I want Bayley to win?










This much.


----------



## Jordo

The crowd is on fire


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Sasha with dat Eddie Guerrero entrance.... :mark:



No that was a wrestling GOD entrance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bayley <3

These two :done


----------



## PhilThePain

wwetna1 said:


> By that logic then Cena vs Rollins isn't one either tomorrow right?


It is not. Lesnar vs. Undertaker is and I don't think I've ever seen WWE push a match as being the main event as that one (except for maybe Rock vs. Cena Once in a Lifetime)


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Sweet springboard elbow from Bayley.


----------



## TripleG

That's a new way to do the Tree of Woe!


----------



## Bret Hart

This referee sucks.


----------



## RyanPelley

Bayley's insecure Eugene character is so easy to dislike.


----------



## Delbusto

Thought Bayley was about to start slamming her own head into the turnbuckle like Gunner.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Split crowds are fucking awesome. 

Excellent crowd!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That crowd heat is amazing!!! :mark:


----------



## - Styles -

Jesus that's a loud Ratchet chant lol


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Can't wait to watch a overated divas match! 

Becky vs Sasha is the most overated match like, ever.


----------



## Edynol

That springboard elbow looks freakin wicked.


----------



## Fandangohome

BlackoutLAS said:


> Can't wait to watch a overated divas match!
> 
> Becky vs Sasha is the most overated match like, ever.


You want overrated, just look at your avatar


----------



## 20083

Excellent, excellent heel/face psychology right now!


----------



## hou713

RyanPelley said:


> Bayley's insecure Eugene character is so easy to dislike.


Yeah. She's got the potential to be a huge face, but they need to tweak her character or it might backfire similar to Cena.


----------



## checkcola

Banks heeling it up, great stuff


----------



## Tiago

Can someone explain to me the meaning of ratchet? Sorry non native English talker here


----------



## Hibachi

I know its common knowledge.... but Sasha is really *REALLY* good at this pro wrestling thing.


----------



## Amber B

Mega troll :ti


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Fandangohome said:


> You want overrated, just look at your avatar


I'm so happy BAM just lost lol


----------



## Fandangohome

Seeing as Bayley is a female Sami, if she wins, i want Owens to wander out and apron powerbomb her after the match


----------



## Arthurgos

BlackoutLAS said:


> Can't wait to watch a overated divas match!
> 
> Becky vs Sasha is the most overated match like, ever.


This is the statement your wanting to throw out there? A dude that obviously wants NXT to go far just randomly talking shit because other people like this feud/match..


----------



## islesfan13

Commentary is WOAT today


----------



## TripleG

Sasha's all like "I'm going to hit those fucking knees in the corner or die trying!"


----------



## 20083

Tiago said:


> Can someone explain to me the meaning of ratchet? Sorry non native English talker here


Its pretty complicated to be honest 

A mix of ghetto + classless + new money (someone who shows off essentially)

Can anyone give him a better definition, this is the best I can do :lol
Harder to define than you'd think


----------



## Fandangohome

BlackoutLAS said:


> I'm so happy BAM just lost lol


Well nobody rates them anyway, so joke's on you


----------



## Unoriginal

By the time this is over, KO vs. Balor will probably be a spotfest (not that like it is a bad thing, this match is awesome)


----------



## Amber B

She is everything.


----------



## islesfan13

Go Bayley


----------



## checkcola

Wow, this is excellent turn in this match


----------



## finalnight

That kick to Sasha's face was one of best timed moves I've ever seen lol.


----------



## 20083

The boss is in 100% heel mode tonight. Fucking evil.


----------



## Stinger Fan

That was pretty cool by Sasha flipping over the ref


----------



## TripleG

Ouch! 

Sasha can be nasty, and Bayley can sell and it makes for great stuff like this.


----------



## Nine99

NXT directing and camera angles are way better than WWE. Second to Lucha Underground.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Arthurgos said:


> This is the statement your wanting to throw out there? A dude that obviously wants NXT to go far just randomly talking shit because other people like this feud/match..


No, I didn't say it because other people like it, I said it because...that's my opinion, an this is a discussion forum.

This match is pretty good so far...


----------



## finalnight

islesfan13 said:


> Commentary is WOAT today


Have you seen raw with Lawler Cole and JBL?


----------



## checkcola

Like a boss, wow


----------



## DoubtGin

OH MY GOD


----------



## Bayley <3

This the real main event :mark:


----------



## - Styles -

OH MY FUCKING GOD wtf was that


----------



## Omega_VIK

God damn Sasha.


----------



## 20083

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Was enjoying that until my stream crashed keep me upto date guys


----------



## Fandangohome

Yeah, so please never let Naomi or Tamina wrestle ever again?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Sasha's been watching her All-Japan Women's tapes...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bad Ass by the Boss!


----------



## Amber B

Wow


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Bayley is so the female Sami..


----------



## It's Yersel!

There's nothing to say about Sasha that hasn't already been said. She's incredible.

LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*What a match so far.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That's it, it's over. Sasha's the greatest. *:bow :bow :bow


----------



## Tiago

Midnight Rocker said:


> Its pretty complicated to be honest
> 
> A mix of ghetto + classless + new money (someone who shows off essentially)
> 
> Can anyone give him a better definition, this is the best I can do :lol
> Harder to define than you'd think


I think I get it! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## g972

Sasha is an awsome heel, the fact she yells at bayley and calls her a loser, realy makes me want bayley to win


----------



## finalnight

Ok Sasha is what Alicia Fox could have been but never chose to be.


----------



## Unoriginal

Where are the "This Is Awesome" chants when you need them?


----------



## skynetwins1990

Boss is a great heel!!! Good thing she's in a tag match tomorrow, cause Sasha's gonna be hurting.


----------



## Nine99

BANK STATEMENT!!


----------



## - Styles -

this match freakin rules so far


----------



## PhilThePain

BlackoutLAS said:


> Bayley is so the female Sami..


Yeah, they are natural baby faces that have a connection with the younger audience. Some day they will make Vince see dollar signs


----------



## Hibachi

well good luck Kevin Owens and Finn Balor..... you probably won't be what I am talking about tomorrow morning.


----------



## checkcola

This match, oh man


----------



## Bayley <3

Try and tell me women's wrestling can't be fucking amazing I dare you. 

You'd be fucking wrong!


----------



## 20083

Holy fuckkk


----------



## TripleG

Drama man! FUCKING DRAMA!!!


----------



## Lok

Bayley get mad girl!


----------



## bonkertons

Those stomps to the hand were epic!!

Main event right here, for sure.


----------



## finalnight

Wow, it took Sasha to figure out you can actually attack while holding someone in a submission move. Take note other wrestlers.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy shit, that was so close!*


----------



## Mra22

Great match, let's go Bayley !


----------



## Amber B

I don't have any fucking words.


----------



## Braylyt

Damn that submission sequence was executed perfectly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That was an awesome sequence!


----------



## Unoriginal

There we go!


----------



## Nine99

I have never in my entire life heard a crowd this hot for women's wrestling. Not even close.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Did Baley fuck that up? Because that looked awful


----------



## 20083

Wow


----------



## Dr. Middy

Man this is fantastic. The psychology and ring work is great.


----------



## PacoAwesome

This fucking match! !!!


----------



## witchblade000

That was awesome!


----------



## Lok

Jeesh! That looked rough!


----------



## TripleG

I might cry if Bayley loses...hell I might cry if she wins!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Holy fuck, I actually thought she botched that.


----------



## Hibachi

I hope Greg Valentine is watching this.... that pin was boooooonkers


----------



## 20083

GODDAAAAMN


----------



## Nine99

Considering no replay of that im going to guess that was a bad botch.


----------



## Braylyt

This is incredible

Has Sasha ever had a bad 'PPV' match?


----------



## RustyPro

One sentence without saying boss, please.


----------



## Bayley <3

TripleG said:


> I might cry if Bayley loses...hell I might cry if she wins!


I'm the same!!


----------



## DoubtGin

holy shit


----------



## Lok

Holy crap! Bayley WINS!


----------



## TripleG

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

I don't think it was a botch , but the landing was rough


----------



## Mra22

Omg :O


----------



## Stinger Fan

Good match, congrats to Baley on her first title win!


----------



## finalnight

Good God Almighty she broke her in half!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

ZHSDNVLKSDNCLKSDNCKLSDNCKLDSNCKSDCSDC


----------



## Fandangohome

That was a fucking awesome match.


----------



## islesfan13

BAYLEYYYYYY


----------



## amhlilhaus

That, was pro wrestling


----------



## Bayley <3

WHAT A FUcking match!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

Damn, what a match.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Despite Baylye almost dying twice. Great Match!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Dead


----------



## Tommy-V

That match was incredible!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

OMFG


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Good match! :clap


----------



## - Styles -

Holy shit what a great match! I could definitley watch these 2 in some Ironwoman match that shit was intense


----------



## RyanPelley

Omfg. That was nasty!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

And the arena exploded


----------



## Dr. Middy

****1/2

This was the female version of Zayn/Neville, just fucking awesome.


----------



## TripleG

BAYLEY!!!! BAYLEY!!!! 

Vaudevillains and Bayley win in the same night! I am super happy right now!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck. I love the women of NXT. So fucking much. Holy crap what a match!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*She did it! She did it! She did it!

What a fucking match! Props to both girls! :clap*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That top rope reverse Frankensteinrer! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow :clap


----------



## The XL

Match of the night, should have closed the show


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Ok, I'll be te first to admit I spoke to soon. What a match.


----------



## Amber B

Match of the Year for me. Easily.


----------



## g972

What a epic match, best ive seen in a long time


----------



## jacobdaniel

Legit tearing up for Bayley right now!! Excellent performance by both women. THAT was pro wrestling at it's finest!!!


----------



## bonkertons

Bayley won, and I'm happy about that, but Sasha Banks IS Women's Wrestling.


----------



## solarstorm

Amazing match.

Side note - not one heel has won tonight. That kinda sucks. But all of the matches have been great.


----------



## Nine99

What are the odds that's the best match of the whole weekend? Summerslam included.


----------



## Con27

What a match!! Fucking incredible :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KustoM.

What a match, I thought Bayley broke her neck there at one point but what a finish.


----------



## finalnight

Okay just end the pay per view now and move the Owens balor match to SummerSlam.


----------



## elo

Take a bow, incredible match from both.


----------



## hou713

That match was great.


----------



## safc-scotty

Good luck following that :lmao


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Amazing match. This is women's wrestling. Good luck following that Finn and KO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra

I am speechless. That match was a highlight reel. 

i love that Bayley always looks like shit after her matches. The girls aren't afraid to sweat, to fucking work and not just try to look pretty out there. 

Un fucking real.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm not even mad. Chalk up another 4 star match to Sasha's resume. No one can tell me shit about her not being the best anymore. Bayley really brought it too. This is the best work I've ever seen from her. Sasha tends to bring the best out of people.*


----------



## Edynol

YAY! Bailey wins! Best women's match I have seen since Lita vs Trish Stratus. lol.


----------



## Bayley <3

I've never, ever marked out harder than I did right now. I've never been so happy to see a title win ever.


----------



## 20083

UNREAL MAN.
UNREAL.


----------



## The Tempest

Sasha :cry Anyway, awesome match, another MOTYC :clap Congrats to Bayley :mark: This alone has already crapped all over SummerSlam.


----------



## TripleG

I am so fucking happy right now! This is fantastic!


----------



## Nine99

I expected Becky and Charlotte to pull a Kevin Owens.


----------



## Big Doobie

Damn good match I got goosebumps.


----------



## checkcola

Apart from Steph ego stroking herself, amazing.

Congrats to Bayley, well deserveed. Sasha, I am happy to remember the version of you I respect so much.

as for diva revolutions, storyline and talent win out every time to ill conceived marketing ploys


----------



## Arcade

Great match, and we still got Balor vs Owens left. :banderas


----------



## Lok

Soo cool! Gratz' Bayley!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Looked like Becky was about to attack Bayley.


----------



## bonkertons

That's a pretty awesome moment.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not even mad. Chalk up another 4 star match to Sasha's resume. No one can tell me shit about her not being the best anymore. Bayley really brought it too. This is the best work I've ever seen from her. Sasha tends to bring the best out of people.*


Well considering Sasha's probably full time main roster now, the change makes sense, and really it was the perfect time to put it on Bayley


----------



## Mra22

Really cool moment


----------



## Vox Machina

Bayley! roud


----------



## hou713

Curtain Call? :HHH2


----------



## Prosper

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Oh damn, Sasha just broke kayfabe.


----------



## DoubtGin

4 Horsewomen :mark:

match was ****1/2 for me, the best Divas match I've watched


----------



## EaterofWorlds

BlackoutLAS said:


> Ok, I'll be te first to admit I spoke to soon. What a match.


Those overrated women, right?

Pfft.

Fantastic match.


----------



## Unoriginal

This match......this match.......kada


----------



## 20083

What a fucking moment!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Easily match of the night. I am going to watch this a bunch more times! Both women were great and the crowd just ate it up! :clap


----------



## Nine99

The feels damn. Might have teared up. Had to remind myself I'm a grown ass man haha


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

It's only a "Divas" revolution once they stop calling women "Divas".


----------



## checkcola

Hopefully, those four women can wrestle control of women's wrestling away from the Bellas


----------



## Bayley <3

These aren't tears on my face. I swear....


----------



## g972

Shit, Im tearing up man, never been so emotionaly involved in a wrestling match


----------



## Fandangohome

I know it's breaking kayfabe, but it's the end of an era, so i won't complain about it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

That was beautiful.


----------



## nightmare515

Wtf Sasha is supposed to be a heel lmao


----------



## Hibachi

This post match hug fest kind of erases how great that pre-match vignette was.


----------



## Sephiroth

Fucking wow :applause


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fuck Kayfabe right now. Let this MSG moment rock. Bayley earned this. I'm proud of both of them. I've legit got the MJ face on right now :mj2*


----------



## Dubbletrousers

MOM KAYFABE!


----------



## Con27

This is a really great moment the four of them in the ring like that


----------



## It's Yersel!

What a great moment.

Like Graves has just said, Women's Wrestling is BACK!


----------



## Klorel

I can't hold them back :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CURTAIN CALL 2015:mark: :sodone


----------



## Delbusto

That was an insane match, ending was dope.


----------



## Amber B

You can end the show now. Thanks. 
I don't even. The feels.


----------



## DemBoy

This fucking moment is up there with Sami Zayn winning the title.


----------



## Phaedra

I've actually got tears in my eyes because these four women are standing there because they fucking drove it there.


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Can we please get these girls 20-30 mins on a wrestlemania?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hibachi

Braylyt said:


> This is incredible
> 
> Has Sasha ever had a bad 'PPV' match?


No, she is the best in bizz.... honestly... and she's only 23


----------



## Whatarush

Insane match. Beautiful ending.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Phenomenal match. Great ending. And Bayley is finally champion.

I'm so happy right now.*


----------



## NitroMark

curtain call 2015 :lol


----------



## hbkmickfan

What a match. Perfect story telling. Will be constantly on my repeat.


----------



## PoTayToh

This is what WWE should be


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

The Tempest said:


> Sasha :cry Anyway, awesome match, another MOTYC :clap Congrats to Bayley :mark: *This alone has already crapped all over SummerSlam.*


You don't know that.


----------



## Mainboy

Seth :ha


----------



## Mra22

Rollins !


----------



## 20083

CANNOT believe I still have Owens vs Balor to go. :sodone I love NXT!


----------



## T0M

Them Four Horsewomen though.


----------



## Undertakerowns

They have to change the main roster divas match formula. WWE needs to realize that they can make money of women even more so than most of the men on the roster.


----------



## Fandangohome

Rollins GF is hot.


----------



## Arthurgos

Damn that made me straight up cry... I just....


----------



## Jersey

that was beautiful


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Honestly, I was just being a negative fuck...that was such an awesome match..


----------



## Abisial

Byron is trying really hard to not be boring


----------



## solarstorm

Rollins with Zahra on an NXT date hahahahahaha


----------



## shutupchico

u can't tell me that wasn't the greatest women's match of all time. the wrestling, the spots, the PSYCHOLOGY. i'm blown away


----------



## elo

Seth and Zahra!

GOLD.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Match of the year candidate right there!

Fuck the "Divas Revolution", time for the *Women's Revolution*


----------



## finalnight

What the fuck are they doing telling us to sign up for WWE Network, we're watching this on fucking WWE Network!!!

Hey, there's Rollins with his ring rat!


----------



## Unoriginal

NXT is Love, NXT is Life....


----------



## - Styles -

That match alone was so worth the 9.99 for the network my god there is just no way KO balor can top this


----------



## Stinger Fan

A ladder match is completely unnecessary for Balor vs Owens but I still think it'll be a good match.


----------



## PhilThePain

So...Sasha brutalizes Bailey's already injured arm and still loses? Am I meant to believe Bailey was faking it the whole time?

And isn't Sasha supposed to hate Charlotte and Becky?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

finalnight said:


> What the fuck are they doing telling us to sign up for WWE Network, we're watching this on fucking WWE Network!!!
> 
> Hey, there's Rollins with his ring rat!


Some are on trial month


----------



## PacoAwesome

Those 4 women will change woman's wrestling in WWE especially thanks to Triple H backing them politically so Vince and Dunn can't make them complete jokes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That last moment made this match legendary. I am always going to remember the four of them there! Amazing!!!!! What a moment!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> You don't know that.


Oh it has.. There is not a setup that can have that kind of pay off tomorrow.


----------



## LegendKilla15

Sasha banks is the best woman's wrestler of all time already and she could be a top 50 WRESTLER of all time when its all over ..


----------



## Mra22

Kinda hoping Owens wins so he can go back to where he belongs


----------



## Charmqn

I didn't think Sasha could top her match with Becky, but she did it tenfold with Bayley. That whole match was perfection, MOTY worthy. PLus, the crowd really helped bring the fire/energy. Seriously, Sasha is WOTY worthy with what she has done so far. And, Bayley....I love that girl. Everything about her makes me happy. The emotions after winning with her and the other 3 women was just amazing. Thank you!

This match should have went on last, especially with bayley winning. That kind of moment should have closed the show.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Rollins with Zahra

:rollins


----------



## Mainboy

Is this going overtime.


----------



## 20083

That kayfabe breaking curtain call moment legit had me tear up, man.
This is wrestling.


----------



## The Tempest

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> You don't know that.


Yeah I don't know that, I'M SURE of it :mj


----------



## witchblade000

My body is ready for Balor's entrance!


----------



## DemBoy

It's crazy how overrated Paige is compared to Sasha Banks who even when she has an "average" match, steals the fucking show. Can't fucking wait to the day that she takes that title from Nikki Bella.


----------



## Frost99

Anybody else just get a kliq like curtain call there?

Sorry but it should be those women leading the so called main rosters revoultion or as they call it in NXT an every day occurance in the womens divison.


----------



## 20083

Where the hell did y'all see Rollins?
Aw I missed an appearance by the champ?


----------



## The Tempest

NXT in the UK? :nice Next step: Italy :mark:


----------



## T0M

The main event has less then ten minutes...


----------



## Prosper

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not even mad. Chalk up another 4 star match to Sasha's resume. No one can tell me shit about her not being the best anymore. Bayley really brought it too. This is the best work I've ever seen from her. Sasha tends to bring the best out of people.*


When it comes to Sasha Banks, wrestling becomes real for me. I'm pissed she lost. LMAO

What a fuckin match though. Fuckin hell. Bayley is lucky that she is so adorable.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Fuck yeah Bayley


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

PhilThePain said:


> So...Sasha brutalizes Bailey's already injured arm and still loses? Am I meant to believe Bailey was faking it the whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't Sasha supposed to hate Charlotte and Becky?



Please.... Let the girls have their moment together. Kayfabe is long dead


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crasp

Tough to follow that.


----------



## RyanPelley

Daaaamn, Zahra is beautiful. Seth, you sly dog.


----------



## bonkertons

Is it realistic for Owens to win and decide to relinquish the title? I just want to imagine that he CAN win this match and it's not a forgone conclusion that Balor is retaining.


----------



## Unoriginal

MY BODY ISN'T READY FOR THE BALOR ENTRANCE! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Boys and girls....it's time!


----------



## 20083

So, so, so ready for this match. :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart

Balor is obviously winning, but should be a great match nonetheless.


----------



## Prosper

This is gonna be a short ladder match


----------



## Stinger Fan

T0M said:


> The main event has less then ten minutes...


You do realize this isn't an actual PPV right? It will go well over the hour lol


----------



## jacobdaniel

Looks like we're definitely going into over time folks!!!!


----------



## islesfan13

This ends at 11?


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

T0M said:


> The main event has less then ten minutes...



It's on the network they can do what they want


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS

Catching my breath here. That was special stuff


----------



## Mra22

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is gonna be a short ladder match


Not necessarily it could have a overrun


----------



## Mainboy

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is gonna be a short ladder match


5 mins should be fine.


----------



## Bret Hart

Owen's theme is sick.


----------



## foc

solarstorm said:


> Sasha said online that we shouldn't assume she loses because she's on the main roster. *That there's "big plans" i her future*.
> 
> I bet Team BAD gets involved and a woman's heel stable dominates the fed for a while


The "big plans" for The Boss better be her becoming Divas Champion and having a very long reign. She should be the one to defeat Nikki but it obviously it will be a face and Paige.


----------



## Fandangohome

I've noticed how Owens doesn't wear the KO shirt on the main roster.


----------



## 20083

Owens feeling it tonight!


----------



## Bayley <3

Owens win please!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is gonna be a short ladder match


There's no time restraint on the Network lol


----------



## finalnight

Did Owens just get censored?


----------



## bonkertons

KO is PUMPED!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

The stage and tron look so badass


----------



## I AM Glacier

I love Owens .
Best thing the E has done since Punk


----------



## Mra22

Who did Owens just hug?


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol at the ref, guy looks past 50.


----------



## Lok

BAAAAALOOOOOOOOR TIME BABAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## amhlilhaus

This gonna be a 15 minute overrun


----------



## TripleG

I don't think I'll ever get sick of this entrance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

prosperwithdeen said:


> When it comes to Sasha Banks, wrestling becomes real for me. I'm pissed she lost. LMAO
> 
> What a fuckin match though. Fuckin hell. Bayley is lucky that she is so adorable.


*
I had my doubts about Bayley, but she's earned my full respect again. I haven't seen this impactful and emotional side of her since she fought Charlotte at last year's Takeover in September. She's just been phoning it in since then, but now, you can see all of her passion and the culmination of everything she worked toward. All of the inner resentment about losing her spot for 3 straight years and being overlooked just got channeled into the greatest match of her career.*


----------



## Prosper

Mra22 said:


> Not necessarily it could have a overrun


Hopefully man. They DO own the WWE network so hopefully it still gets like 20 mins


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

What an entrance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertakerowns

What the Fuck? Did Balor teleport? Instant transmission?


----------



## Abisial

Balor's entrances always feel so heelish.


----------



## finalnight

How the fuck did he...


----------



## PacoAwesome

Hell yeah....


----------



## - Styles -

woah sweet entrance


----------



## hou713

Balor should stop crawling on the ground. Shit is stupid.


----------



## 20083

Sick entrance as always. 
Really though, this CAN'T end at 11. Come on!


----------



## Bayley <3

So it's not half obvious I'm probably the biggest bayley mark on this website. 

But holy shit, sasha is legit. That woman needs to beat Nikki for the belt and now.


----------



## bonkertons

I love Balor. This guy is going to be a megastar.


----------



## wwetna1

Owens and Balor got that Orton vs HHH at wm25 deal

They can't fucking follow the match and moment before them


----------



## Edynol

Heheh. Demon #3 kinda botched his hiding spot. XD


----------



## Stinger Fan

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sick entrance as always.
> Really though, this CAN'T end at 11. Come on!


Relax! it wont, its the network there's no time restraint this isn't a PPV(which allows 15 minutes over as well) so relax, enjoy it the match wont be 5 minutes


----------



## amhlilhaus

And to 5hink this man in real life is quiet and likes to play with legoes


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

If this can top the girls wow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## solarstorm

The remaining ten minutes is for Balors entrance. This shits going to 11:30


----------



## Unoriginal

Oh my god.....this entrance kada :trips5 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is a superstar's entrance!!!! :banderas


----------



## 20083

Dat teleporting crawl!


----------



## I AM Glacier

Finn Balor looks like what Jeff Hardy thought he looked like when he was high on smack.


----------



## Fandangohome

Rest Owens Rest


----------



## Nine99

Owens feelin it tonight. This is going to be rad.


----------



## bonkertons

Is Finn wearing black contacts?

*NM, eyes were closed I guess.


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards

Bahahaha Owens is not impressed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

This match won't get the time it deserves which sucks because it could easily steal the show. Should have just ended it with the women since they got the most time.


----------



## elo

Kevin no selling that intro!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

So ready for this. 
Let's fucking go! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

I feel like right now, a cool down match should be going on, Nikki Bella vs Paige or something, LOL


----------



## finalnight

So this ppv going into overtime right?


----------



## Braylyt

Is this demon stuff some sort of bi-polar gimmick? 

Like in his entrances he feels like a demon but in the ring he's this introverted vanilla migdet


----------



## Ledg93

Was Owens asleep? :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

Is that belt way too high?lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The contrast between their respective stomachs is amazing. Please be a great match!


----------



## 20083

I AM Glacier said:


> Finn Balor looks like what Jeff Hardy thought he looked like when he was high on smack.


:lmao


----------



## PoTayToh

Look at all those KO shirts


----------



## DGenerationMC

Women stole the show again, huh?


----------



## RyanPelley

Climb Owens Climb.
Retrieve the Title Owens Retrieve the Title.


----------



## checkcola

Braylyt said:


> Is this demon stuff some sort of bi-polar gimmick?
> 
> Like in his entrances he feels like a demon but in the ring he's this introverted vanilla migdet


I always thought it was a male version of playing dress up doll, Ken during Halloween, I guess


----------



## Bret Hart

IDONTSHIV said:


> The contrast between their respective stomachs is amazing. Please be a great match!


If Balor was 6'4 and 245 pounds he'd be Vince's wet dream.


----------



## 20083

IDONTSHIV said:


> The contrast between their respective stomachs is amazing. Please be a great match!


I love Owens but LOL.

Waiting for the day one of his opponents rips his shirt during a match for a heel moment!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Something happening in the crowd


----------



## The_It_Factor

Is there a way that I can watch the match?

My home screen says some Finn Balor documentary is on, and the show isn't listed in the NXT category.


----------



## Frost99

So is tomarrow monday night raw? Because I'm pretty sure I'm watching the show of the summer plus chances r that the stage will be from raw right savings & mac :vince$?


----------



## Undertakerowns

I want to know what is happening in the crowd.


----------



## Bret Hart

Fight in the crowd. :lmao


----------



## PoTayToh

whats going on in the crowd?


----------



## KustoM.

Teleporting Balors looking absolutely hectic. This should be a match - hopefully they dont cut it short


----------



## Amber B

Yup they lost the crowd.


----------



## elo

Danielson must be there, yes chants ahoy.


----------



## g972

Whats everyone looking at?


----------



## I AM Glacier

Cant see a double foot stomp without thinking of sick nick mondo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crowd is looking for an Aj Styles run in!


----------



## 20083

Whats going on in the crowd there?


----------



## TripleG

Oh my God, they are actually wrestling a match to battle to who gets the Ladder first. 

Whoa! That's old school timey stuff. Love it!


----------



## Dr. Middy

I think the screen is off


----------



## Stinger Fan

Hopefully now people will stop asking if the match will end because there isn't enough time.


----------



## hou713

The_It_Factor said:


> Is there a way that I can watch the match?
> 
> My home screen says some Finn Balor documentary is on, and the show isn't listed in the NXT category.


Just press play on whatever's listed as being on live. NXT is still on, it's just not listed because they're in overrun.


----------



## DoubtGin

The crowd doesn't seem to care about the match.


----------



## Supreme Being

Owens mocked Zayn LOL. This guy gets even better by the wk


----------



## RyanPelley

Owens... brilliant.


----------



## 20083

Allright, Byron just confirmed it. They're in no rush, this will be a good story.


----------



## Nut Tree

What were they looking at?


----------



## Nine99

This match is about to pick up with the ladder. Owens about to do big things.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Byron is nearing Cole levels of buffoon.


----------



## Unoriginal

How to Troll the Crowd 101 :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn

TripleG said:


> Oh my God, they are actually wrestling a match to battle to who gets the Ladder first.
> 
> Whoa! That's old school timey stuff. Love it!


That happened in the ME of Money in The Bank too. I like that approach, makes it more meaningful when they get the ladders.


----------



## Fandangohome

I love this dude :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

HA! That was a great fake out spot.


----------



## 20083

Owens doing his thing, getting the crowd back into this.


----------



## Edynol

Lol! Owens trolling the crowd. Classic. XD


----------



## Nine99

The camera angles and directing have been amazing tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos

apparently someone threw streamers and almost got ejected by security.


----------



## finalnight

I feel like there should have been a Hornswoggle El Torito cooldown match between the women's match and the main event


----------



## 20083

Ouchhh


----------



## Nine99

Man Owens is on an other talent. This dude just gets it.


----------



## DoubtGin

The title is way too high :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns

It might just be me, but I think it's disrepsectful when the crowd chants they want tables. It's not a table match.


----------



## 20083

Damn that looked painful


----------



## Nine99

How are they supposed to get that title?!?!!!


----------



## Unoriginal

"Using a weapon as a ladder" - Byron Saxton, 2015


----------



## Bayley <3

Owens heel work is the best we have seen in a long, long, long time.


----------



## - Styles -

Pele! OUTTA NOWHERE wheres ma Don west dammit


----------



## Nine99

All faces won tonight. I'm getting a feeling Owens might pull this off and show up to Summerslam with the NXT title.


----------



## 20083

Cool


----------



## Edynol

Use the weapon as a ladder. XD


----------



## razking2008

These guys ain't no Stretch Armstrong. How the hell are they meant to get the title?!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Holy fuck that looked like it hurt


----------



## X-Train

When wrestling is done well there is no better form of entertaining in the world


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## - Styles -

The belt glistening up there looks pretty damn cool I must say


----------



## DoubtGin

https://twitter.com/bonez216/status/635282511862607876

this is heartwarming ^_^


----------



## Dr. Middy

That shit had to hurt. Damn.


----------



## finalnight

Kevin Owens died for our sins.


----------



## foc

Bayley <3 said:


> Owens heel work is the best we have seen in a long, long, long time.


Yet, he gets booked like a coward that walks out on the main roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That Owens on the ladder spot looked legit brutal.


----------



## 20083

Holy fuck power bomb!


----------



## Phaedra

Somebody call the police ... or a fucking priest.


----------



## Mra22

Dat powerbomb was sick ! How are they gonna get the title ?


----------



## TripleG

So these two are trying to kill each other.


----------



## Unoriginal

They're dead. Two wrestlers died tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That powerbomb was amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Nine99

Let's get a package piledriver Owens!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

This match is pretty crazy, these guys are killing themselves wow


----------



## razking2008

How the hell is Owens gonna compete tomorrow, man is a beast!


----------



## Dubbletrousers

There must be a giant ladder somewhere. That belt is really up there.


----------



## Supreme Being

I reckon the title is high on purpose. Finn will stack one ladder on another and run up it like Shelton Benjamin used to do or smthng


----------



## TripleG

Well that's it.


----------



## 20083

Awwww fuck


----------



## Edynol

Man. What a freakin night. Legit double main event.


----------



## finalnight

We need that Ralph Wiggum clip of him going stop stop he's already dead


----------



## Stinger Fan

This is really the only way they could take the womens match and they just might do it. They're definitely giving it their all


----------



## Nine99

I don't think it's as high as we thought it was actually


----------



## 20083

Supreme Being said:


> I reckon the title is high on purpose. Finn will stack one ladder on another and run up it like Shelton Benjamin used to do or smthng


Holy fuck that'd be something.


----------



## finalnight

Nine99 said:


> I don't think it's as high as we thought it was actually


Or they quietly lowered it during the match


----------



## Bayley <3

foc said:


> Yet, he gets booked like a coward that walks out on the main roster.


Fuck the main roster. Look at Kevin Owens in isolation. The little things he does during matches, his promo work. 

Nobody is close


----------



## DGenerationMC

There is a "Young Bucks" chant.













Alright.


----------



## MisTicO_

finalnight said:


> We need that Ralph Wiggum clip of him going stop stop he's already dead


----------



## checkcola

oh my gosh


----------



## TripleG

Oh shit.


----------



## I AM Glacier

this is great


----------



## islesfan13

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Mra22

Ouch that had to hurt


----------



## 20083

Oh my fucking god


----------



## Nine99

Someone please edit Finn Balors Wikipedia page and write in Fergal Devitt was murdered competing in a professional wrestling match on August 22nd 2015.


----------



## - Styles -

Holy fuck that was dangerous


----------



## Stinger Fan

Crowd isn't as into this match as they were into the womens match


----------



## DGenerationMC

Concussion City, Kev.


Concussion fuckin' City.


----------



## finalnight

The Kevin Owens memorial battle royale at SummerSlam 2016 will be pretty awesome


----------



## Vårmakos

this match just isnt interesting.


----------



## TripleG

Hubris is gonna get yay Finn. Take the win while you got it. 

But FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK that Foot stomp off the ladder!

EDIT: Never mind, Balor won, haha.


----------



## Lok

Balor with the win!


----------



## 20083

Fuckkk


----------



## islesfan13

WOW


----------



## Mra22

OMG !!


----------



## Abisial

A bit anti-climatic.


----------



## Bayley <3

Lol


----------



## Amber B

Should've ended the show with the chicks.


----------



## KustoM.

Another quality match what a PPV. This is why the WWE is coming to its stage where it will be peaking again. Matches like this.


----------



## Tommy-V

Womens match was MOTN.


----------



## Fandangohome

So all the faces won.


----------



## Mra22

What a great match way better than what half of the main roster is doing


----------



## 20083

Goddamn what a fucking event this was.


----------



## Roman Empire

I just finished the Sasha/ Bayley match, great stuff! I'm practically tearing up. You go Bayley. (and that video package is amazing!)


----------



## DoubtGin

That was kinda anti-climatic. Everything up until then was great but I expected something greater for the finish.


----------



## witchblade000

10/10 Takeover


----------



## Edynol

Freakin pain man! Great match! Great night! KO has to be hurting right. That stomp from the ladder can only be braced for so much. SS has a lot to live up to tomorrow.


----------



## checkcola

Still, safely, the match of the night...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Top that Summerslam! I liked every single match, to varying degrees, but they all entertained!


----------



## syrusriddick

The I lost to Cena curse lives good match tho.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy shit, what a main event. :clap

Kevin Owens back must be fucked up. And he has to wrestle Cesaro tomorrow.*


----------



## razking2008

Goes to show how great Owens is, putting his body on the line when in less than 24 hours he'll be having a great match with Cesaro!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Excellent match, not as good as the women's match, but this would be an easy main event on most shows. But the women's match was the clear main event, bar none.


----------



## MEMS

Sick match.


----------



## Omega_VIK

This PPV was great. The women's match was MOTN for sure. 9/10 for the PPV


----------



## bonkertons

Amazing Takeover.


----------



## - Styles -

Wow I can't remember the last time any show had ALL the faces win that's crazy As for the match good shit not quite up to par with the Woman IMO but it was damn close and they both gave it a real go. 

Hopefully KO isn't dead after that ladder spot and he's still able to kill it tomorrow as well


----------



## TripleG

So....yeah, another great Takeover special guys! 7 for 7.


----------



## Stinger Fan

All in all, good event . NXT delivers once again


----------



## Undertakerowns

Taker is definitely getting booed at Summerslam.


----------



## Lok

Great show!


----------



## Amber B

Bayley <3 said:


> Lol


Same. :ass


----------



## DGenerationMC

Too be honest, I was half-way hoping that the lights would go out while Finn was on top of the ladder and suddenly Solomon Crowe would appear to cost him the match.





I'm a hopeless Crowe-mantic. Ugh, that was horrible.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Good match but Kevin Owens is OVERRATED


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

If the women had a match of this calibre, they would be hailed forever as legends. Not taking anything away from the girls, they had a good match, but come on. If they did half the stuff that Balor and Owens just did, they would be leaving on a stretcher.Poor Bailey almost killed herself attempting a basic Frankensteiner.


----------



## 20083

Really though, what a fucking show this was. 
The main roster must be watching this thinking fuck we have to top this tomorrow!


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

Great show overall. I enjoyed Owens v Balor, I enjoyed Vaudevillians winning but match of the night is Sasha v Bayley for me.


----------



## Crasp

great show, no complaints. sasha/bayley motn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bayley <3 said:


> Lol


Gotta make a shirt of that. It would sell huge!


----------



## foc

finalnight said:


> We need that Ralph Wiggum clip of him going stop stop he's already dead


----------



## Stinger Fan

razking2008 said:


> Goes to show how great Owens is, putting his body on the line when in less than 24 hours he'll be having a great match with Cesaro!


It's not uncommon. Hell, lots of guys wrestle 2 or even 3 times in one night and he isn't any different


----------



## X-Train

KustoM. said:


> Another quality match what a PPV. This is why the WWE is coming to its stage where it will be peaking again. Matches like this.



Exactly but we know it'll never happen on the main shows


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Wow this pay per view really reminded me of how far away in talent these tough enough people are


----------



## Ratedr4life

No way Summerslam tops this.


----------



## syrusriddick

JoMoxRKO said:


> Good match but Kevin Owens is OVERRATED



Not even close. I mean he's not a waking legend but he's pretty damn good.


----------



## Unoriginal

Liger vs. Breeze - ***

Tag Titles Match - ***1/2

Corbin vs. Joe - ***

Apollo vs. Dillinger - *1/4

Women's Title Match - ****1/2

NXT Title Ladder Match - ****1/4


----------



## Frost99

What a night, this maybe over used but this was WRESTLING in every sense of the word a two and a half hour show filled with great in ring action, star sudded fan reaction and REAL emtion shown frim men and women the crowd actually cares about.

At this pointI would wish SSlam good luck but hell it wouldn't do them any good because I have no investment in any of the matchs. Gonna re-watch the NxT takeovers again.

#NXTBETTERthantheMAINROSTER


----------



## Undertakerowns

The show was good. The two main events delivered. Everything else was bleh.


----------



## Supreme Being

Fantastic event from nxt, as per usual


----------



## birthday_massacre

Double Summerslam tops this NXT PPV.

All around a great PPV, the womens match IMO stole the show.


----------



## BrettSK

What an amazing show that was!

Bayley and Sasha put on the best women's match I've ever seen.


----------



## Prosper

Everything was boring as hell besides the 2 main events.

Sasha Banks vs Bayley ****
Owens vs Balor Ladder Match *** 3/4

Sasha and Bayley stole the show. It was just as good as Trish vs Lita on RAW and Trish vs Mickie James at WM22. What a match.

Summerslam tomorrow baby. Let's get it!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ratedr4life said:


> No idea of Summerslam tops this.


It (probably) won't.


----------



## amhlilhaus

What a great show. If summerslam is half as good tomorrow it'll be a great weekend.

I think baron corbin proved he can be really good. For those that are hard on him you have to remember how tall he is. There's very, very few great workers at his height. It may be a year early but he could believably be the first to beat the demon. 

Samoa Joe should go main roster

The women's match was incredible. I've been a heavy critic of them, but that match was pro wrestling.

The ladder match couldn't follow the womens. Good none the less


----------



## KustoM.

X-Train said:


> Exactly but we know it'll never happen on the main shows
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



This could have been a big test for HHH to see how fans react to matches of this type of quality and not the usual rubbish that happens in some matches on the main card. "You get over in NY you can get over anywhere" hopefully HHH starts throwing matches like this on main cards because obviously the fans loved this PPV. But hey time will tell. They have the talent they just neeed to execute it right. Might take another year but hopefully they can right in some good story lines for all these guys to hit the main roster.


----------



## Knocks

Wasn't a big fan of Breeze losing, but nonetheless an awesome show. I fucking love you, NXT.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

EaterofWorlds said:


> Those overrated women, right?
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> Fantastic match.


...

Did you even read what you quoted?


----------



## finalnight

Vårmakos said:


> this match just isnt interesting.


Look its "that guy"...


----------



## SMetalWorld

Of all my years of watching WWE and wrestling, Sasha Banks vs. Bayley is the greatest women's match I've ever seen in my life.

It was an emotional roller coaster ride and the best part of it, the match has that classic feel to wrestling that I miss so much and I loved it. Hats off to the women for stealing the show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I thought WWE didn't want the NXT girls doing the Four Horsewomen sign because it might step on Rousey's toes?


----------



## Ham and Egger

What an amazing event. It was great from top to bottom.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Bálor is the GOAT. So is Owens.

This is TLC all over again. Good luck summerslam..


----------



## Arkham258

Ladder match was good, but blown away by the divas match

Rollins with his mistress, now girlfriend. LOL. Dude's a fucking stud.


----------



## Vårmakos

finalnight said:


> Look its "that guy"...


sorry im not a mark for contrived ladder spots that we've seen a million times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not to belabor a point, but it is an incredibly nice feeling to watch a ppv and be completely satisfied. The women's match was simply amazing. The Corbin/Joe match impressed me. Hell, they all did. Apollo Crews match was short, but you can see the physical potential he has. Great crowd, great show. I'm an uber fan and you wont see me complaining about this online. Def. going to rewatch this show and certain matches many more times. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

Arkham258 said:


> Ladder match was good, but blown away by the divas match
> 
> Rollins with his mistress, now girlfriend. LOL. Dude's a fucking stud.


:lol Seriously. WWE champ too haha what a life


----------



## Arkham258

simonitro said:


> Of all my years of watching WWE and wrestling, Sasha Banks vs. Bayley is the greatest women's match I've ever seen in my life.


Not even in my top 10, but it was a damn good match


----------



## Abisial

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> If the women had a match of this calibre, they would be hailed forever as legends. Not taking anything away from the girls, they had a good match, but come on. If they did half the stuff that Balor and Owens just did, they would be leaving on a stretcher.Poor Bailey almost killed herself attempting a basic Frankensteiner.


Women's match told a much better story. Owens vs Balor was good, but the ending was very anti-climatic.


----------



## coreysamson

Wow, what a great show! I didn't think that Bayley vs. Sasha would come close to Becky vs. Sasha but it was AT LEAST as good. The clear MOTN. The last ten minutes were especially bringing me on the edge of my feet.

Interesting to see all faces winning the matches. Has that ever happened before? Crazy!

Glad to see Vaudevillains win the titles, great moment. Both teams worked well together.

Apollo Crews truly impressed me tonight! Very good showing with Dillinger.

Liger match with Breeze was great and I love that unique backbreaker move that Breeze used. He never really fails to disappoint, and I sure never would have expected 30 year veteran/legend Liger to ever grace a WWE ring!

Samoa Joe vs. Baron Corbin was pretty good, and I think that Corbin has more talent than the NXT audience are willing to give him for. Glad Joe got the win though.

Ladder match was certainly great as well. I fucking love ladder matches, period. Great showcase and what a big match feel this had to it.

Anyone else notice those "Full Sail Sucks" chants? That was a highlight for me as well. What a hot crowd! New York is the best. I got a kick out of Brooklyn giving Full Sail the finger. Any good fan of the product would support the growth and expansion of the brand.

GREAT show, every match was awesome, and I look forward to more of these back to back NXT/WWE PPV-filled weekends!


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao


----------



## PepeSilvia

Was this on tv? How can i see that womens match?


----------



## Prosper

Abisial said:


> Women's match told a much better story. Owens vs Balor was good, but the ending was very anti-climatic.


I didn't really like the ending either. I dont really like Balor's finisher, it looks so weak. Other than that though, the match itself was great.


----------



## Arkham258

Balor/Owens wasn't that great honestly. 3 stars.


----------



## domotime2

I think this event could have used ONE non-clean finish. I'm guessing that's not what NxT is about, but having every face win clean was a little bland by the end. Honestly the only thing that really really caught my attention were

1) Divas Match (GREAT 5 star)
2) First time seeing Vaudevillains and first time seeing Blue Pants. Hilarious!
3) Seeing Jushin....the dude wrestled on the first ever nitro

everything else was...okay. I thought the Joe match was sorta slow and there was almost no heat from the crowd for it and the ladder match, while decent, it seemed kinda pointless to have Owens in that match and lose like that. I'm not a fan of this NxT to big league transition they've been doing lately.


----------



## Prosper

Socko316 said:


> Was this on tv? How can i see that womens match?


WWE Network dude. Its $10. And you will get Summerslam tomorrow. You've spent more at the movies or at McDonalds.


----------



## finalnight

Socko316 said:


> Was this on tv? How can i see that womens match?


Um, is this some sort of gimmick?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I knew Dillinger was doomed as soon as he started to pat himself on the back. 



At least he has an interesting character now. Totally into it.


----------



## T0M

Tonight's ahowing just makes me hope even more that this Team BAD is temporary for Sasha. She's far too talented at this point to be diluted into a group and I just hope Vince sees that. She's an absolute star.


----------



## checkcola

The Boy Wonder said:


> I thought WWE didn't want the NXT girls doing the Four Horsewomen sign because it might step on Rousey's toes?


Well, I would say a number of factors. WWE wants to control it. The Flair connection is strong. Those four women have the cred in NXT to do it and not get negative reactions from the crowd.


----------



## Edynol

Socko316 said:


> Was this on tv? How can i see that womens match?


WWE Network or find some crappy, laggy live stream.


----------



## finalnight

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


Surprised HHH didn't take him aside and say bro, you gotta have your ring rats wait in the hotel room or the parking lot


----------



## EaterofWorlds

BlackoutLAS said:


> ...
> 
> Did you even read what you quoted?


Yes I was just referencing your past post


----------



## Arkham258

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


Fucking..stud

If most guys got even half the tail that Rollins and Punk have


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This was a great show. Literally ALL of my favorites lost and I'm not mad about it because I know they're in great hands. This really shows the disconnect between the main roster and NXT. On the main roster, you legitimately have to wonder if your favorite wrestler is buried because they have no storyline to carry them. Here, sinking or swimming is almost entirely up to the talent, because Triple H gives you all the tools you need to succeed. It's adapt or perish. Sasha and Bayley learned the hard way and worked their asses off to be where they are today.*


----------



## TheRealFunkman

I usually can't stand women's wrestling but sometimes NXT chicks put on a good match still most of the times I fast forward but holy shit that match was amazing!


Bayley and Sasha banks tore the house down!


And not even "for being girls" they put on one the best matches I seen all year.


----------



## Prosper

I still hate how Stephanie had to steal the spotlight beforehand and take credit for the classic that Sasha and Bayley put on tonight. I wish she would just get the fuck out. Nobody cares about you bitch.


----------



## I am the Storm

Going into the event, I thought Sasha v Bayley should've been the main event. After the conclusion of the event, I stand by it. Sasha and Bayley put on a MotY candidate.

The actual main event, Balor v Owens, was, IMO, only decent. Hell, I'll go so far as to say that, blasphemous as it may be to most of you here, I've yet to be impressed by Balor. The best thing he's got is his theme song, IMO. I continue to scratch my head when it comes to the enormous "Balor should main event Wrestlemania" hype I've read here numerous times over the last few months. Oh well. Can't like everybody.

All in all a decent show with the second half being much better than the first. Sasha and Bayley just raised the bar for women's wrestling to a level I'm not sure anyone on the womens roster can match. If it's to be done, one thing is for sure - it will have to included "The Boss" Sasha Banks because she has elevated everyone she has been in the ring with to their absolute best. Her matches with Paige, Charlotte, Becky and now Bayley all stand as their best yet, IMO. What is the constant? Sasha. She is the gold standard of womens wrestling, IMO.


----------



## Prosper

finalnight said:


> Surprised HHH didn't take him aside and say bro, you gotta have your ring rats wait in the hotel room or the parking lot


She's so damn hot. Rollins the OG.


----------



## LaMelo

Bayley!


----------



## PoisonMouse

Remember when TLC had to follow the Takeover where Sami Zayn won? And they followed it with a Stairs match between Big Show and Erick Rowan?

SUMMERSLAM IS GONNA BE THE SAME.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Sasha has the heel psychology down pack. She can carry a match as heel. I wonder if she can work just as good as a face?


----------



## finalnight

prosperwithdeen said:


> She's so damn hot. Rollins the OG.


Oh no question she's hot. I saw her nude pic. She's still a ring rat though.


----------



## Bayley <3

prosperwithdeen said:


> I still hate how Stephanie had to steal the spotlight beforehand and take credit for the classic that Sasha and Bayley put on tonight. I wish she would just get the fuck out. Nobody cares about you bitch.


The match was that good I honestly forgot she came out.


----------



## Prosper

finalnight said:


> Oh no question she's hot. I saw her nude pic. She's still a ring rat though.


Where? Where? Where?!! You have to show me bro lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I expected this to be a great show and in true NXT fashion it didn't disappoint. Sasha Banks vs Bayley was the MOTN by far, Sasha is just incredible.


----------



## Arkham258

prosperwithdeen said:


> I still hate how Stephanie had to steal the spotlight beforehand and take credit for the classic that Sasha and Bayley put on tonight. I wish she would just get the fuck out. Nobody cares about you bitch.


I enjoyed Steph's presence. They was pushing HARD the idea that they value the women as much as the men. And while what NXT is doing has got nothing on what Lucha Underground is doing for gender equality, I still appreciate what a nice step forward it is for WWE to really hype the idea that the women's match was a co-main event. And Steph being there emphasized the importance of that. Her quoting Triple H's line about the women being the main event was excellent


----------



## Jbones733

Can't remember when I was legit pumped for a divas match, kudos to. Both gals


----------



## finalnight

prosperwithdeen said:


> Where? Where? Where?!! You have to show me bro lol


You're joking right? I'm pretty sure every male in that arena saw her nude pic and was picturing her naked when they looked at her tonight.


----------



## Mr. I

Hell of a show.


----------



## Prosper

Bayley <3 said:


> The match was that good I honestly forgot she came out.


It could be MOTY honestly.

In other news...Bayley is so fuckin adorable. Fuck. I can't even get mad at her for taking the title away from my wifey.


----------



## Arkham258

Undertakerowns said:


> Sasha has the heel psychology down pack. She can carry a match as heel. I wonder if she can work just as good as a face?


Yeah, but she always automatically turns face after every single one of her matches. While I appreciate her emotion and respect for her peers, it makes her character very inconsistent.


----------



## Prosper

finalnight said:


> You're joking right? I'm pretty sure every male in that arena saw her nude pic and was picturing her naked when they looked at her tonight.


I have NO IDEA who she is lmao you gotta post a link, I'm late to the party on this one...Im taking the L here


----------



## Cesaro Section

NXT as always puts on another GOAT show. The showmanship, presentation & lighting was outstanding, the in-ring action was as always the best in the industry and all-in-all just an absolutely fantastic showing.

There has been alot of amazing matches this year but I can honestly say Banks/Bayley might just be MOTY for me. Banks bawling at the end really brought out a level of emotion in WWE I haven't felt in a long long time.

Well done to everyone involved and RIP to Summerslam following that up :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Undertakerowns

The tattoos really take away from Rollins girl. She cute though.


----------



## - Styles -

Rewatched the Womans match again pure magic such a great ending too with the 4 out there I love how they support each other Kayfabe be damned

Ratings


*Liger vs Breeze **1/2*

*Vaudvillians Vs BM ****

*Crews Vs Dillinger **

*Joe Vs Corbin ****

*Bayley Vs Sasha ****1/2*

*Balor Vs KO ***3/4*


----------



## Mr. I

finalnight said:


> Surprised HHH didn't take him aside and say bro, you gotta have your ring rats wait in the hotel room or the parking lot


It's a bit shitty to say he can't be with his girlfriend in public.


----------



## Fandangohome

checkcola said:


> Well, I would say a number of factors. WWE wants to control it. The Flair connection is strong. Those four women have the cred in NXT to do it and not get negative reactions from the crowd.


I've seen Flair posing with them when they've done the gesture, so i think it's safe to say he approves of it, having his daughter being one of them probably helps a bit too.


----------



## Cesaro Section

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I had my doubts about Bayley, but she's earned my full respect again. I haven't seen this impactful and emotional side of her since she fought Charlotte at last year's Takeover in September. She's just been phoning it in since then, but now, you can see all of her passion and the culmination of everything she worked toward. All of the inner resentment about losing her spot for 3 straight years and being overlooked just got channeled into the greatest match of her career.*


I said it earlier and I'll say it again, everything about this match was absolutely aced, and I can honestly say it's my MOTY so far.

The showmanship and presentation, the absolutely amazing in-ring work, all the way down to Sasha bawling her eyes out at the end brought out a sense of emotion from a WWE match that I haven't felt in a long long time.

Kudos to those two for TAKING the show. roud


----------



## Prosper

- Styles - said:


> Rewatched the Womans match again pure magic such a great ending too with the 4 out there I love how they support each other Kayfabe be damned
> 
> Ratings
> 
> 
> *Liger vs Breeze **1/2*
> 
> *Vaudvillians Vs BM ****
> 
> *Crews Vs Dillinger **
> 
> *Joe Vs Corbin ****
> 
> *Bayley Vs Sasha ****1/2*
> 
> *Balor Vs KO ***3/4*



This is about right. I would reduce Joe vs Corbin to 2 stars though. I didn't like that one too much.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I enjoyed the fuck out this show.

Felt good to see Jushin Liger finally in a "WWE" ring. Only guy missing from my childhood now is Muta, which I'm not banking on happening.

Since I don't follow NXT thoroughly, I had no clue who the Vaudevillians were and I'm surprised they're so over. Same with Blue Pants. Regardless, that match was good.

First time I've ever seen the former Uhaa Nation wrestle. I heard all the hype but never bothered to check him out. Tonight, he looked good. I won't say impressive because, clearly, this was designed to showcase him. I'll reserve judgement until he works a fairly competitive match with reasoning.

Didn't like the Joe/Corbin match. At all. Not sure if it was because of Corbin or if Joe just completely fell off but it gave me the same feeling as pre-Revolution Divas matches where I had no interest.

Sasha/Bayley=WOW! I don't think I've ever seen a better women's match in my life. That match flowed so smoothly and thanks to the video packages, gave me (a non-regular NXT viewer) a great backstory that really made me get into the match. Sasha's too fucking good. And I got Bayley the first time I saw her from the match with Charlotte last September. Further proof that unless WWE turns into a bunch of retards, women's wrestling (not Divas) can prosper and with the kind of storytelling, talent and chemistry these two showed tonight, become a rightful big deal for WWE in the future.

Owens/Balor was good, too, although, for some reason, I expected fuckery. Owens' bump on the ladder was sick and I was surprised he got up. From what I've seen of Balor thus far and based on how previous call ups have turned out, keep him far away from the main roster. Guys like him have the potential to make NXT an actual destination and not a step towards the main show.



All around, great show. Summerslam better go hard tomorrow night because they're going to have trouble topping this. But, Sasha/Bayley? MOTN, easily. I'm still turnt up over that match. That shit was magic.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bayley's win had dem main event feels.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Seriously why was Kana there? Can't just be random. Right?

And PLEASE bring NXT to Chicago. I promise the crowd will bring the fire.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
(August 22, 2015)*

Tyler Breeze vs Jushin Thunder Liger **

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
Blake & Murphy (c) vs The Vaudevillains **1/4

Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews *

Baron Corbin vs Samoa Joe *1/2

*NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks (c) vs Bayley ****

*NXT Championship* - Ladder Match
Finn Bálor (c) vs Kevin Owens **3/4

Overall Rating: 5.5


----------



## PepeSilvia

prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE Network dude. Its $10. And you will get Summerslam tomorrow. You've spent more at the movies or at McDonalds.


oh ok it's on the network. sweet.

I post on a wrestling forum, rest assured I have the network lol


----------



## PoisonMouse

KANA THO


----------



## Fandangohome

There's no way Summerslam tops this show. The only matches that i can see troubling any of these ones in terms of quality are Cesaro vs Owens and Rollins vs Cena, and Owens is going to be sore as f*ck after tonight.


----------



## PepeSilvia

watching clip on wwe.com, lmao at super dragon heckle during hhh monologue. that type of crowd. pretty incredible they had that many ppl at a nxt show


----------



## Prosper

Owens is gonna be HURTING tomorrow :lmao:lmao

Hopefully he can still deliver at least a 3 1/2 star match with Cesaro tomorrow.


----------



## chargebeam

I am so happy I bought tickets for this show. That Women's Championship match was fucking incredible. Man tears everywhere.


----------



## Arkham258

Owens sitting in his chair looking bored after Balor's entrance

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## lee20794

Keep seeing Kana hyped on here. I'll admit that I dunno anything about her. Is she getting hyped because she's known for competing someplace else or is she an amazing wrestler... or both?


----------



## Fandangohome

Final couple of thoughts, then i'm going to bed. 

1. I have one complaint about tonight, and it involves Finn Balor (what a surprise). I'm not exactly his biggest fan as it is, but it confuses me as to how he was able to win after Owens hit the apron powerbomb, you know, the move that injured Zayn, Neville, even Cena sold it for a week. Yet Balor is OK after taking it? 

2. Legit Boss said elsewhere, all his/her favourites lost tonight, but he/she doesn't mind because they're in safe hands. I have to echo that thought regarding my favourites, Breeze lost, but he was wrestling Jushin Liger and looked good, and busted out a couple of new moves, you know he's in a safe place on the card going forward. Blake and Murphy lost, but had their best match yet, both from a wrestling and psychology standpoint, and now that they're not champs, hopefully they get some mic time against the Vaudevillains to try and develop some personalities, i like these 2 teams together, i think the huge contrast in gimmick between them both will help both teams. Sasha lost, but she's a star anyway. And Owens lost, but he looked a million times better than Balor as usual. 

Owens is the only one i have slight doubts about, because after tonight, i assume he's done in NXT, and now it's back to Kevin Dunn calling him fat, rather than being a sociopathic badass


----------



## PoisonMouse

lee20794 said:


> Keep seeing Kana hyped on here. I'll admit that I dunno anything about her. Is she getting hyped because she's known for competing someplace else or is she an amazing wrestler... or both?


She's fucking BRUTAL in the ring. She's stiff as fuck and dresses up in badass outfits.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Had to work so just now finished the show. Great stuff. Womens match was MOTN and great seeing Liger do his stuff again. Joe/Corbin was okay but I thought that match would be longer. Ladder match was great too.


----------



## Prosper

Arkham258 said:


> Owens sitting in his chair looking bored after Balor's entrance
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


LMAO that was great. He wasn't impressed in the least lol he was like I'm gonna just sit here and let him do his demon bullshit


----------



## Arkham258

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAO that was great. He wasn't impressed in the least lol he was like I'm gonna just sit here and let him do his demon bullshit


I loved it, because even though the teleport thing they did tonight was cool, I generally find the whole demon gimmick kind of silly...especially after seeing NXT video packages of Balor playing with Legos. The guy doesn't HAVE a dark side and it's so obvious

Owens is just an amazing heel, one of the best ever.


----------



## Prosper

Arkham258 said:


> I loved it, because even though the teleport thing they did tonight was cool, I generally find the whole demon gimmick kind of silly...especially after seeing NXT video packages of Balor playing with Legos. The guy doesn't HAVE a dark side and it's so obvious
> 
> Owens is just an amazing heel, one of the best ever.


The entrance was def cool, his music is pretty dope too. At the end of the entrance KO had that look on his face like, "Are you done dude? The fuck are you doing..." lmaooooooooo I love Kevin Owens, he definitely plays the heel role better than anyone on the roster. He's almost as good as Heel Shawn Michaels and that's saying a WHOLE LOT.


----------



## AngryConsumer

JoMoxRKO said:


> Good match but Kevin Owens is OVERRATED


Blasphemous. 

He's better than Balor right now and it's not even that close, IMO.


----------



## Arkham258

AngryConsumer said:


> Blasphemous.
> 
> He's better than Balor right now and it's not even that close, IMO.


I don't want to sound like a Balor hater, because I'm not, but I do feel like he holds Owens back a bit. Imagine that match with someone else in Balor's spot. I hate myself for saying this, but I think Owens and Cena would have had a better ladder match.


----------



## Arenzael

Arkham258 said:


> Owens sitting in his chair looking bored after Balor's entrance
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


It's little things like this that make Owens so great.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Is it just me or is Tyler Breeze one of just a handful of men that would be able to legitimize the IC title again?


----------



## Danatureboiii

What 90% of the internet typically says

Kevin Owens loses in a WWE= jobber

Kevin Owens loses in NXT= no one says shit


----------



## TheRealFunkman

AngryConsumer said:


> Is it just me or is Tyler Breeze one of just a handful of man that would be able to legitimize the IC title again?


This 100%


----------



## almostfamous

lee20794 said:


> Keep seeing Kana hyped on here. I'll admit that I dunno anything about her. Is she getting hyped because she's known for competing someplace else or is she an amazing wrestler... or both?


Look to the left >

But really she's great, look her up on youtube or dailymotion.


----------



## The Bloodline

I had an amazing time at the show tonight. Wont discuss the pretape stuff but that was a lot of fun too.

There was a special energy in the air. I felt like we gave all the matches some love.

Liger match was a nice way to kick off the show. Is breeze next in line against fin? If not can he come u up already. This guy is ready

Crews match suffered from the Tron being off the entire match smh. But he looked good in this small sample.

Baron vs Joe was too slow at times. Luckily the audience loved Joe and kept it from dragging as much in the arena.

The tag title match surprised me. I went in not caring but towards the end I was with everyone else rooting for our new nxt tag champs. They got a huge pop. Blue Pants was way over.

Sasha vs Baley was simply amazing. It gave me Piper vs Bret Wrestlemania 8 feelings. Everything played out perfectly. I was rooting for Sasha as were a lot of people. She worked hard for any heat she got. Great heel work in this match. Baley impressed me for the first time and I was right there giving her a standing ovation in the end. The arena was so emotionally invested in this match.

Owens vs Fin did a hell of a job considering they had to follow such a big match and finish. There were Tron issues to start and several different chants complaining. By the time the Tron was fixed everyone settled into the match and I thought did a good job trying to give them support. Kevin is a great heel. Proved it to me again tonight. The finish they had planned would have been more eye pleasing but owens bounced off the ladder. Overall good match but suffered competing with the first main event


----------



## AngryConsumer

ZeroFear0 said:


> I had an amazing time at the show tonight. Wont discuss the pretape stuff but that was a lot of fun too.
> 
> There was a special energy in the air. I felt like we gave all the matches some love.
> 
> Liger match was a nice way to kick off the show. Is breeze next in line against fin? If not can he come u up already. This guy is ready
> 
> Crews match suffered from the Tron being off the entire match smh. But he looked good in this small sample.
> 
> Baron vs Joe was too slow at times. Luckily the audience loved Joe and kept it from dragging as much in the arena.
> 
> The tag title match surprised me. I went in not caring but towards the end I was with everyone else rooting for our new nxt tag champs. They got a huge pop. Blue Pants was way over.
> 
> Sasha vs Baley was simply amazing. It gave me Piper vs Bret Wrestlemania 8 feelings. Everything played out perfectly. I was rooting for Sasha as were a lot of people. She worked hard for any heat she got. Great heel work in this match. Baley impressed me for the first time and I was right there giving her a standing ovation in the end. *The arena was so emotionally invested in this match.*
> 
> Owens vs Fin did a hell of a job considering they had to follow such a big match and finish. There were Tron issues to start and several different chants complaining. By the time the Tron was fixed everyone settled into the match and I thought did a good job trying to give them support. Kevin is a great heel. Proved it to me again tonight. The finish they had planned would have been more eye pleasing but owens bounced off the ladder. Overall good match but suffered competing with the first main event


That's exactly the reaction that match should have received. Kudos, Brooklyn.


----------



## Morrison17

Ok, so I watched the show.

- So Kana is that Nia from promo? Nice if so. Great move by wwe.
1)Apollo "Not racist second name" Crews had a nice debut. My only complain is his name. Uhaa Nation was very good for chants
2) No secret that I'm a Samoe Joe fan, but Corbin's win makes a lot more sense to me. Guy can be a star taht wwe so desperately need. You know, cause he's tall. 
3) It was obvious for everyone that Bailey would win cause Sasha's on main roster now. She's ok, but givin belt to Eva would be so much fun, since ppl hate her (idiots). And they also have Emma and Bliss who are better than Bailey on my no so humble opinion. Sasha's entrance was cool and ending was beautiful. Charlotte's ass tho. 
4) I would really prefer it to be a singles match and not ladder. But Har... Balor did some nice spots. 

So it was fun show. Not sure if crowd was heavily edited or sucked. But I prefer to think it was edited. Chating for Zayn in main event was not nice.

And yeah, Cry Owens Cry. lel


----------



## Danatureboiii

Byron Saxton has got sum major SWAG going on with that velvet blue suit

shiiiiiiit my nigggggggaaaaa


----------



## coreysamson

Arkham258 said:


> I don't want to sound like a Balor hater, because I'm not, but I do feel like he holds Owens back a bit. Imagine that match with someone else in Balor's spot. I hate myself for saying this, but I think Owens and Cena would have had a better ladder match.


DUDE... Owens and Cena deserve a Hell in a Cell match as well. That is, if, and ONLY IF, Owens wins.

I have this fantasy booking idea in my head that Owens/Cena reignite their feud next year where this match happens at Battleground and therefore giving Owens the momentum into Summerslam to take the title off Ambrose/Reigns/Rollins/Lesnar kada


----------



## Vic Capri

Surreal seeing Liger still wrestle. I was 12 years old when I first saw him wrestle 20 years ago at Starrcade 1995!

I'm not a Bayley fan, but you couldn't help, but get the feels that she redeemed herself after coming so close to winning the title months ago against Charlotte. Dueling chants for both women was astounding!

- Vic


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What an amazing show! Some people were worried this wouldn't be at the level of previous Takeover events given the recent NXT departures, but Brooklyn more than delivered.

Tyler Breeze is fantastic. Completely main roster ready, from his character to his wrestling, his new outfit, the selfie stick, the elaborate entrance with the supermodels... he wouldn't look out of place on a major WWE PPV.

Jushin Liger was a fun addition to the card, obviously far slower than the Liger I've seen on old DVDs in WCW, but he was clearly having a blast with his first time in a WWE ring.

The tag title match was a very pleasant surprise for me, very crisp and high energy. Too bad Lita fucked up on the pre-show- she teased being the equaliser for Alexa Bliss, and her wording made it seem like a definite- "you heard it here first"- so I was actually a bit disappointed it was Blue Pants.

Apollo Crews is a shitload of fun. Most of his spots were already seen in his hype videos, but it was still impressive as hell. I like that they took the opportunity to get Tye Dillinger's Perfect 10 gimmick over at the same time rather than making it a straight up squash.

Best Baron Corbin match I've seen, which isn't high praise, but improvement is always welcome. Samoa Joe is missing something, hopefully he moves onto bigger and better things with the victory.

Sasha vs. Bayley... just wow. Over on Raw, they have the Divas Revolution going by giving the girls more time in matches. In NXT, as demonstrated by the pre-match video, they use long term story arcs and character development. That's why the near falls mattered. That's why every move carried emotional weight. It's not just having great athleticism and lots of moves- that said, holy hell that reverse frankensteiner! Whoever books the NXT women deserves massive kudos, they need to apply those booking principles over the entire roster.

Missed most of Balor vs. Owens because my nan decided it was the perfect time to talk my ear off. Caught the closing moments and the Balor win actually surprised me based on the things I've read.

Summerslam, can you top that?


----------



## Necrolust

Arkham258 said:


> Owens sitting in his chair looking bored after Balor's entrance
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Very much this. His heel work is extraordinary. I hoped that when he was beating Finn outside of the ring that he would've shouted something like "what's with this demon bulls hit! " and stomped him! :grin2:

Whole night was really enjoyable even Corbin managed not putting me to sleep this time.

Bailey vs Sasha was as amazing as I thought it would be. Dem feels man. Should'be headlined it instead of co-headlining. 

So happy for the Vaudevillians!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Old School Icons

I enjoyed that takeover as I have the previous specials.

That panning shot of Triple H and the crowd was great. 

Short match between Liger and Breeze but it was fun. Breeze takeover Entrances are hilarious and Liger's theme really is video game boss music from the 90's. :lol

Got my prediction wrong on the winner though. 

Vaudevillains winning the tag titles I was fine with, although would have preferred they finished on that great Senton by English. Don't understand why Blue Pants is so over :lol

Apollo Crews looked impressive in his debut match. Found it funny he got a bigger reaction for the "10" stuff than the guy using the gimmick :lol

Samoa Joe Vs Corbin was an old school brawl. Unspectacular but this is the best Corbin has looked in NXT since his repackage. 

Sasha Vs Bayley. Loved all of it from the entrances, to the match itself with Sasha trying to break Bayley's hand like a quality heel should and the finish was amazing.

The after match stuff made no sense storyline wise but it was a great moment. Match of the night without question. 

Kevin Owens Vs Finn Balor was a good ladder match. Kevin Owens looking bored after Finn's entrance was priceless :lol

No surprise Balor retaining, would have been too soon to take it off him.

On a more different note, anyone else thought the twitter comment section had a lot of CREEPY messages tonight :lol

My pick of them was... "Bayley is about that hug life. I'm about that hug life too. You better win tonight"

:trips10

NXT delivers again on the specials mainly because of that NXT Women's title match.


----------



## Genking48

I'd hyped myself up or some moyase moyase, knew it was a mistake :vince7






*Liger vs Breeze -* Not a great match, but a fine opener, fine placement on the card, Liger just showed to the entire world watching that being 50 is not an excuse for why you cannot go. Liger's knees are probably completely fucked from all that high flying early on, so what does he do, he changes up his style and becomes a great mat technician, that's how you do it, take notes old timers. Sure Breeze (being a Lance Storm student) was overjoyed wrestling him.

*Team BAM vs The Vaudevillains -* No time for any of these teams really, I miss the days where English was a solo wrestler and how Regal marked out to him every time :batista3 Blue Pants gets a payday though, nice.

*Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews -* I like Apollo's theme, Dillinger's gimmick already sucks, such an indy gimmick.#LinceDidItBetter Nice little match to show what Crews can do.

All the shots of people who watched the show got annoying in the end, it was fine for the first Arrival, being the first of these kind of shows, but it started to get to me after this match when they showed the Tough Enough cast, I don't care if these guys are watching the show.

*Baron Corbin vs Samoa Joe -* "I simply made a phone call."-"Difference is, they called me." fucking two money lines right there, that's a great feud promo, now we're getting to see what Corbin can do character wise, now let's see him wrestling wise, can he hang? Not much to say really, I think this was the best Corbin looked, hopefully they continue this feud and doesn't end it here.

*Sasha Banks vs Bayley -* emotional match, people loved it, they love Bayley and they love Sasha and it showed, they were into this match and that's what made it a good match. That and the fact that they got their time to tell the story that needed to be told for it to be a good match.

*Finn Báor vs Kevin Owens -* Funny thing about the match was that the ladders seemed way too short for any of the two to be able to reach the title  I think it was your standard ladder match, nothing really stood out to me, the conclusion of the match was a given when you look at Owens who is basically a main roster stay at this point, so it didn't come as a surprise.


----------



## ShellyB

Agree with Genking on the ladder match. I was expected these two to tear the roof off the place but it turned out like an average ladder match imo. Other then Finn Balor's entrance, I just am not able to see what is so special about him. 

Only disappointment I have from Take Over was not seeing Enzo and Cass going for the tag belts. The crowd would have blew up for these two.


----------



## Genking48

KANA in NXT though, sign me up!










I'll take it, misspelled or not.


----------



## spinningedge

Had a feeling the matches were going to go this way - except for Corbin not beating Samoa Joe.

KO and Sasha may have lost their title matches.... but this only means that they're actually winners... b/c to me it sounds like they "gave back to NXT" in developing the next top guy/girl down there and now they'll only be on the big time stage.

If this was the last time KO and Sasha were on NXT - that's great. Those two have 100% earned their stay up at the main roster now. Both have bright futures in the business.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

What was going in the main event? The crowd went nuts, stood up and looked to the right. What didn't we get to see?


----------



## SHIRLEY

STOCK RAISED:
- Jushin Liger
- Sasha Banks
- Simon Gotch

STOCK LOWERED:
- Baron Corbin
- Samoa Joe
- Eva Marie

Show definitely increased the value of NXT. Most gifworthy moment was Liger taking a selfie. Fun night in the chatbox.

Here's a present for everyone...


----------



## GTL

Two big messages I took away from this
1) A harder hitting style appearing for the main events. Coup de grace off the ladder, foreign objects in the men's match and some big moves off the turnbuckle from the Divas. Not extreme rules but moving that way.

2) A big gap between the two main events and the rest. I've not been a fan of the indy darlings but can't argue with what KO and Balor did and that is what is going to fill a 10,000 seat venue. If NXT is becoming a full brand like HHH says, then that is what they need to put on or it will just be the KO/Balor show. It's the problem of mixing development with a full promotion

The rest of the matches were decent but not outstanding. The outcomes were a lot less predictable than usual though which helped.

Liger/Breeze 6/10. Solid but need more than this to open a show.

BAMF/Vaudevillains 7/10. I got behind the Vaudevillains and the interference from Alexa & Bluepants added an extra dimension. Big hit on English was fun - almost a Grand Amplitude. Gotch looking strong.

Apollo Crews/Dillinger 7/10. Not quite the force of nature energy that I expected from Crews but a good match. Both he and Dillinger came out OK and some showmanship from Dillinger.

Samoa Joe/Corbin 6/10. Just about OK and we now know Corbin can keep a longer match going but some problems. Some very labored transitions between pinfall/submission attempts early on and a poor suplex from Corbin. Step backwards for Joe.

Sasha/Bayley 9/10. Great match and Bayley's stock has jumped with this one

KO/Balor 10/10. A new style for NXT and Balor's Coup de Grace off the ladder was awesome. 

NXT need to get Crews, Breeze and Joe into matches that bridge the gap between the main events and the rest


----------



## BuzzKillington

There was a big Balor fan in the crowd last night....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635353133720297473


----------



## Erik.

Everyone delivered. Hats off to them all. 10/10.


----------



## tark1n

MrSmallPackage said:


> What was going in the main event? The crowd went nuts, stood up and looked to the right. What didn't we get to see?


A few fans threw streamers towards the ring right before it started. All came up short except one that hit KO in the head. Fans were chanting "You can't throw!"

Security escorted them out and the fans chanted "Let them stay!"

A few minutes later, they came back. Fans chanted "Yes!" and then "Welcome back!"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Stars based on my own enjoyment only, so there can be no argument 

Breeze / Liger -- 3/5 - fun for what it was
Bamf / Villains -- 3.5/5 - Gotch is a boss. So much fun to watch
Crews/10 -- 3/5 - I liked Crews
Joe/Corbin -- 4/5 - did not expect to like this so much. Just two guys trying to knock each other out
Sacha/Bailey -- 10/5 - man tears
Balor/KO -- 3/5 - was always going to be hard to follow that match + not a fan of ladder matches in general

Solid show, enjoyed it a lot. Made me watch WWE for the first time in awhile even since LU took me away. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Provo

Is this the third time the women stole the show? Awsome Special event loved all the matches, loved the Full Sail sucks chant. Great event.


----------



## The High King

the start with HHH in the ring was so bad even I was actually ashamed for the ego maniac triple H,
Is it possible to love yourself as much as he loves himself.

Surprised the 50 year old liger was given the win in the poor first match.
The tag match was decent enough if not great, but blue pants, seriously?
mini apollo creed was impressive in his own way.
Am I the only one who thinks samoa joe is the most over rated star in NXT? but deserved his win over the useless corbin.
Great main event as expected and supercool finish


----------



## cazwell

First time I've ever felt drawn into a women's match. Felt like I knew the whole story, great promo to start it off and the match and finish I enjoyed too. Emotionally drawn into that match fair play.

Just shows the difference between a normal 1v1 divas match on RAW in comparison to that match.


----------



## chargebeam

Before Takeover, they taped the scheduled NXT tapings for next Wednesday and I thought I could share Enzo and Cass' entrance with you.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Breeze/Liger what on earth did 50 year old go over one of WWE brightest talents stupid. 1.5/5

English,Gotch/BAMF meh don't care for anyone in this match. Bliss expressions were good. Blue Pants really ? SAWFT should be champs. Match was decent tho. 2/5 

Crews/Dillanger was okay crews is massive and a good worker. excited to see what he can do. 2.5/5

Corbin/Joe was quite good better than expected best Corbin's been in a WWE. glad Joe went over too. 3/5

Bayley/Sasha Banks excellent from both ladies the finish was sick. match the night. Sasha/Bayley have great chemistry. 5/5

Balor/Owens was solid and enjoyable by no means a classic ladder match. it was fun. 3.5/5


Overall 6.5/10 i preferred the other 2 Takeovers this year but still very good show and better than most WWE PPVS this year.


----------



## Mr. I

Amazing End 96 said:


> Breeze/Liger what on earth did 50 year old go over one of WWE brightest talents stupid. 1.5/5
> 
> English,Gotch/BAMF meh don't care for anyone in this match. Bliss expressions were good. Blue Pants really ? SAWFT should be champs. Match was decent tho. 2/5
> 
> Crews/Dillanger was okay crews is massive and a good worker. excited to see what he can do. 2.5/5
> 
> Corbin/Joe was quite good better than expected best Corbin's been in a WWE. glad Joe went over too. 3/5
> 
> Bayley/Sasha Banks excellent from both ladies the finish was sick. match the night. Sasha/Bayley have great chemistry. 5/5
> 
> Balor/Owens was solid and enjoyable by no means a classic ladder match. it was fun. 3.5/5
> 
> 
> Overall 6.5/10 i preferred the other 2 Takeovers this year but still very good show and better than most WWE PPVS this year.


Because there is no need for a legend doing a one night only match to lose. Contrary to generic smarky opinion, you don't always need to "put over new stars". 

Breeze is in a very comfortable upper card position in NXT, and will not be hurt one single bit by losing to Liger. Sting's only WWE match being a loss was nonsense, and Liger's being a loss would have been too. It was a special attraction match, and they had the special attraction win. Simple stuff.


----------



## BehindYou

Amazing End 96 said:


> Breeze/Liger *what on earth did 50 year old go over one of WWE brightest talents stupid*. 1.5/5
> 
> English,Gotch/BAMF meh don't care for anyone in this match. Bliss expressions were good. Blue Pants really ? SAWFT should be champs. Match was decent tho. 2/5
> 
> Crews/Dillanger was okay crews is massive and a good worker. excited to see what he can do. 2.5/5
> 
> Corbin/Joe was quite good better than expected best Corbin's been in a WWE. glad Joe went over too. 3/5
> 
> Bayley/Sasha Banks excellent from both ladies the finish was sick. match the night. Sasha/Bayley have great chemistry. 5/5
> 
> Balor/Owens was solid and enjoyable by no means a classic ladder match. it was fun. 3.5/5
> 
> 
> Overall 6.5/10 i preferred the other 2 Takeovers this year but still very good show and better than most WWE PPVS this year.


 Agree with a lot here but I really don't feel like this matter for Breeze at all, I mean when he get's a call up your NXT record doesn't matter at all... look at Big E.


----------



## Natecore

chargebeam said:


> Before Takeover, they taped the scheduled NXT tapings for next Wednesday and I thought I could share Enzo and Cass' entrance with you.


Awesome! The only misstep tonight was no Enzo and Big Cass on the Takeover show. I'd have them be in the ring to start instead of the Schnoz but he has to get his ego stroked before anything else.


----------



## Natecore

BuzzKillington said:


> There was a big Balor fan in the crowd last night....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635353133720297473


I'm sure he appreciates the sentiment.


----------



## rassslinrantin

*NXT Takeover Brooklyn Review*

http://webchannel24.com/rassslin/nxt-takeover-brooklyn-review/



> The card was highlighted by a heavyweight match between Samoa Joe and the wrecking ball Baron Corbin in a match that is as close to strong style as we may ever see in WWE. Also, the co-main events featured a strong contender for Match of the Year as Sasha Banks defended her NXT Women’s Championship against Bayley and Finn Balor faced Kevin Owens in defense of his NXT Championship in a ladder match.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah really good show. These NXT shows are always good though even though there's only one match on it I'd say people should really make time to see. They're in a great groove of producing really easy to watch shows without having to feel like they're trying to produce epics. Liger/Breeze was fun. I was hyped for Liger and then that music came on and it sucked the life dead out of me. God damn it. Liger was brilliant. So refreshing to see someone do non workrate work in a WWE match. Odd that Liger won but it doesn't really matter. Tag match was actually really good on the down low. English and Gotch looked way better than usual. Blue Pants stuff is goofy pro graps at its best so duh I love it. They shot to Alexa at the end and she pulled a sad angry face because her team lost which made me so happy. Crews debut was really badly structured for his debut I thought. The babyface barely did nothing is something you expect from a naive wrestling fan but Crews really should have been allowed to do more. On the other hand though it protected Dillinger nicely but that shouldn't have been the aim. Dillinger has his gimmick shaven into his head so please push him now for that. First time seeing the Perfect 10 gimmick and it's pretty good. When Crews did the cartwheel flip and started doing the 10 shtick I absolutely lost it. Standing moonsault sucks as a finish though. Joe/Corbin was good and very easy to sit through. Corbin wasn't great or anything but held his own just fine. He'll probably never be a top worker but if he can get over he can hold his end up during the matches. Looked like they went with the finish where the ref called Corbin out and then Corbin woke straight back up to save Corbin a bit but the announcers never called it so it may as well not happened.

Sasha/Bayley was fantastic. Not sure if it was better than Sasha/Becky but they're 1a and 1b for all these NXT Womens matches. Normally when I put so much expectation into a match it fails to meet them but this met them thank god. Sasha's the best worker they have not named Cesaro. Just insanely good by any standard. She started working over Bayley's hand because of course she did because everything she does is there to please someone like me. These Womens matches are straight up structured better than anything the men do. Bayley really isn't far behind Sasha tbf either. First frankensteiner spot looked bad but ended being in a good way. Whole finishing stretch was paced perfectly and ended at the peak which is so rare these days. Sasha stamping on Bayley's hand during the Banks Statement is my favourite spot in ages. Reverse frankensteiner off the top looked incredible and is my second favourite spot in forever. Not afraid to admit I teared up at the end when Bayley won. Post match I'd normally hate given Summerslam is tomorrow but whatever everyone watching this is clued in. Oh and Kana was sat front row next to Ric Flair and Sgt. Slaughter. Pro Wrestling randomness ftw.

Balor/Owens I didn't think was very good. Just did absolutely nothing for me and I can't remember the last Ladder Match that even had a Ladder spot I really dug. The gimmick is dead now, at least for me anyway but I can't remember the last Ladder Match that allowed two guys to produce a better match than they'd have without the stip. Did love the setup for the final two spots though which somehow came off really organically.*


----------



## Fandangohome

I have bizarre props i'd like to give, and they go to Greg Hamilton. His ring announcing style made each match seem important. Better than Lillian Garcia fumbling her way through intros.


----------



## Empress

I really enjoyed Takeover Brooklyn.

Sasha and Bayley stole the show. That was the true main event. A lot has been said about the technical skills of both but the story telling really helped push it over the top. You had a hardcore Brooklyn crowd cheering for Bayley to win. She and Sasha played their roles to perfection. It was a damn good feeling when they, Becky and Charlotte broke kayfabe at the end. I teared up too and I'm not a crier. 

Owens/Balor was alright, but they had the hard task of following up after Sasha and Bayley. They've had better matches and it took me a while to get into this. It wasn't a bad match, but it just didn't clear the bar. They've had better. 

Tyler Breeze and Liger put on a good match. I don't mind that he lost. I saw shades of Shawn Michaels in him, especially with the taunting in the ring.

Apollo Crews (hate the name) is going to be a major player. He reminds me of Shelton Benjamin. He has that explosive power to him but he's also very agile.

Baron and Joe were alright. I just wish the pace had been better. The shift in personality has done Baron great and this was a good showing.


----------



## Starbuck

One of the best shows I've ever attended live. Enzo and Cass entrance was HYPE BRO. Crazy pop and 15k+ people in unison not being SAWFT, how you doin? Lol. I can't say enough good things about this show and all it did was reinforce my apathy towards Summerslam.


----------



## Tim Fletcher

The gals totally stole the show last night, should have been on last for sure. Balor and KO had a solid ladder match, but all I could think the entire time was damn them gals! That Owens ladder bump near the end looked gaddam painful though !

Why on earth Enzo, Cass and Carm were not out there on the main show just baffles me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:mj2


----------



## JBLoser

Crazy Eyes said:


> You had a hardcore Brooklyn crowd cheering for Bayley to win.


This was honestly so crazy to me. Being there (and being a Bayley mark) I wasn't sure how the Brooklyn crowd was going to react to her. But when they first showed her on the jumbotron in the locker room after Breeze-Liger, the crowd went APE SHIT. I mean, probably a bigger pop than her entrance. And Sasha played the heel role to absolute PERFECTION and got NYC, a typically overwhelming smark crowd to rally behind the good ol' babyface all the way to the end.

I absolutely cried when she won and during the Curtain Call. What an amazing match. That was pro wrestling at its mother fucking finest.


----------



## Empress

JBLoser said:


> This was honestly so crazy to me. Being there (and being a Bayley mark) I wasn't sure how the Brooklyn crowd was going to react to her.* But when they first showed her on the jumbotron in the locker room after Breeze-Liger, the crowd went APE SHIT. I mean, probably a bigger pop than her entrance. And Sasha played the heel role to absolute PERFECTION and got NYC, a typically overwhelming smark crowd to rally behind the good ol' babyface all the way to the end.*
> 
> I absolutely cried when she won and during the Curtain Call. What an amazing match. That was pro wrestling at its mother fucking finest.


It just goes to show that if the story and character development is there, the audience will respond. 

Bayley plays her role really well. She's not the generic face most WWE crowds are used to. She's got a lot of spunk to her. That's gonna make her eventual heel turn even more great. >:grin2:


----------



## Bayley <3

I've already watched the Bayley and Banks match three times.. I can't help myself


----------



## Pronk25

Okay, I got some issues with that "curtain call."

How are we supposed to take Sasha (who I love) seriously as a heel after that. She hugged the woman who beat her for the title and and women she's facing tonight on live TV.

It's ridiculous and tough to take her as a heel now. Save that shit for the back.


----------



## Fandangohome

Crazy Eyes said:


> It just goes to show that if the story and character development is there, the audience will respond.
> 
> Bayley plays her role really well. She's not the generic face most WWE crowds are used to. She's got a lot of spunk to her. That's gonna make her eventual heel turn even more great. >:grin2:


I don't think i could take a heel Bayley. Some people are meant to be face (Her and Sami are the main examples)


----------



## Stinger Fan

Amazing End 96 said:


> Breeze/Liger what on earth did 50 year old go over one of WWE brightest talents stupid. 1.5/5.


This match was a 1.5 because Liger beat Breeze? That doesn't even make any sense


----------



## cazwell

Pronk25 said:


> Okay, I got some issues with that "curtain call."
> 
> How are we supposed to take Sasha (who I love) seriously as a heel after that. She hugged the woman who beat her for the title and and women she's facing tonight on live TV.
> 
> It's ridiculous and tough to take her as a heel now. Save that shit for the back.


For a moment like they just had and where it started from I can look past that, so should everyone. It's something you'd of like to have done in her shoes, made the moment more special.


----------



## Crasp

Crazy Eyes said:


> It just goes to show that if the story and character development is there, the audience will respond.


I think also a lot of it depends on whether or not the crowd respects and likes both competitors. Because they like and respect both Sasha and Bayley, they are willing to go along with the show, as they have to reason to try to derail or influence it. Especially when the story arc is so unobjectionable.


----------



## Crasp

Bayley <3 said:


> I've already watched the Bayley and Banks match three times.. I can't help myself


One ahead of me then. But, I have watched that cute Bayley superfan reaction twice also.



(curses, double posted)


----------



## Arkham258

Pronk25 said:


> Okay, I got some issues with that "curtain call."
> 
> How are we supposed to take Sasha (who I love) seriously as a heel after that. She hugged the woman who beat her for the title and and women she's facing tonight on live TV.
> 
> It's ridiculous and tough to take her as a heel now. Save that shit for the back.


That's been Sasha's MO for a while now. She heels it up, heels it up, match ends, oh now she's a babyface


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

I was fuckin blown away last night. I'm not your average fan as I only watch when Taker is around and never follow anything but what he is involved in.. But the ladder match looked interesting to me so I figured I would tune in, just for the hell of it. Boy am I glad I did. That was nothing but one hell of a great time. Made me miss the days when I could sit down and watch an entire ppv or show and not be watching just so I didn't miss one certain segment. I know it was a "ppv", but damn I don't even care... That was simply epic and NXT has just gained a new fan, as well as a promise not to cancel my Network subscription once SS is over and Taker (probably) leaves again lol. That was awesome!!!! THAT is pro wrestling!!! Props to all!!!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really enjoyed the show

Liger/Breeze was a nice opener, was cool to see Liger in a WWE ring, surprised he got the win

Tag match was great and the right result imo, looking forward to seeing a Vaudevillians reign

Joe/Corbin was a solid brawl which nicely developed both guys, interested to see how this one continues as Corbin will need to get his win back

Womens title match was really good and the finishing stretch was great, the post match was a nice touch as well

Really enjoyed the main event, Owens was his usual brilliant self and I thought Finn put in a good performance. Really looking forward to see who he moves on to feud with next


----------



## Amazing End 96

Ithil said:


> Because there is no need for a legend doing a one night only match to lose. Contrary to generic smarky opinion, you don't always need to "put over new stars".
> 
> Breeze is in a very comfortable upper card position in NXT, and will not be hurt one single bit by losing to Liger. Sting's only WWE match being a loss was nonsense, and Liger's being a loss would have been too. It was a special attraction match, and they had the special attraction win. Simple stuff.


yeah but Liger is not as big an asset as Breeze can be he lost on the few takeovers now and needed a win for momentum .


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

NXT was awesome and is a must watch 10 out of 10 for the entire show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz

So I got around to watching NXT Takeover in Brooklyn. Great show, a lot of fun. 

That divas match was great. Probably the best WWE womens match ever. It was great. Some awkward spots here and there, the selling of the hand could've been much better, but still a crazy match that you can watch forever and never get bored of. So cool to see those 4 girls in there. I know a lot of people are screaming "kayfabe is dead", but everyone knows all these 4 girls are good friends. They always do stuff like this after pretty much every NXT special. So it wasn't a big deal, just great to see them share that moment together. Heard a lot of tears were shed backstage, including both Steph and HHH after that incredible women's match.

Apollo's debut was pretty meh. The main-event was a let-down. The ladder match didn't add any sort of interesting dynamic between the two. I think Balor's war-paint thing is getting a bit stale now. Needs to switch it up. Don't know what they're doing with Owens. Hope he doesn't get lost.

All in all a fantastic show. So great to see this roster in front of a sell-out crowd of whatevebsrnumbertheyannouncedwereinattendance. I wouldn't say it's the best show of the year, WM31 was just THAT good. MOTY for the Divas is a maybe aswell. The RR triple threat was really an incredible match.


----------



## Satanixx

Legit BOSS said:


> :mj2


:batista3


----------



## Mr. I

Amazing End 96 said:


> yeah but Liger is not as big an asset as Breeze can be he lost on the few takeovers now and needed a win for momentum .


Like I just said, Breeze is in a comfortable spot in the upper card. He's never going to be the face of NXT, and losing to a legend in his only WWE match won't hurt him at all.

Throwing around terms like momentum isn't going to help.


----------



## Crasp

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I was fuckin blown away last night. I'm not your average fan as I only watch when Taker is around and never follow anything but what he is involved in.. But the ladder match looked interesting to me so I figured I would tune in, just for the hell of it. Boy am I glad I did. That was nothing but one hell of a great time. Made me miss the days when I could sit down and watch an entire ppv or show and not be watching just so I didn't miss one certain segment. I know it was a "ppv", but damn I don't even care... That was simply epic and NXT has just gained a new fan, as well as a promise not to cancel my Network subscription once SS is over and Taker (probably) leaves again lol. That was awesome!!!! THAT is pro wrestling!!! Props to all!!!


Onnnneeee oooooofffffffffff uuussssssssssssssssssssss.....


----------



## Arkham258

Don't know why people are surprised and upset by the outcome of the Breeze/Liger match. It's exactly what I expected and exactly how I would have booked it. He's a legend. He's not gonna job out to a lower card, comedy act on his debut match on a pay per view.

You'd have made a joke of him right off the bat


----------



## Satanixx

checkcola said:


> I feel like right now, a cool down match should be going on, Nikki Bella vs Paige or something, LOL


Kane vs. Show vs. Henry 401k on a pole match.


----------



## Banez

When i saw Apollo Crews first time i thought "whats Bobby Lashley doing back in WWE?"

And after i realised it wasnt him i thought "Vince will probably push this guy to the moon"


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Having Liger win was the right choice. You don't hype up the guy as a Japanese Legend then have him lose to Breeze. Thats something TNA or Vince would do.

Tyler looked good in the match and his entrance was awesome. Loved the costume themed NY women and his outfit was gorgeous.


Everyone shined tonight. There wasn't a single dud or bad match. 

I was impressed with Tye and Corbin. Tye looked good, had character and charisma showing for once. Crews was awesome. Future WHC for sure if not then something wrong there.

Corbin vs joe was nice stiff brawl. Joe made him look like a million bucks but Corbin shined on his own as well. Hope he can move on from squash matches.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only just got round to watching but that was seriously impressive again, solid show throughout.

Solid opener between Breeze & Liger, good creative offense by Breeze at times, still don't no how he isn't on the main roster very underrated. Liger has still got it, made it a fun match but I'm quite surprised he won.

The Vaudevillains put on a brilliant performance, they have gained a fan. That was the best Tag Team match I've seen in NXT, everything was put together so well, the Vaudevillians can bloody go in the ring, impressed very impressed.

Apollo Crews vs Tye Dillinger was alright. Apollo will be one of the main guys on the roster soon, as for Dillinger I think he has finally found his niche.

Samoa Joe & Corbin was mostly a scrap then Corbin suddenly hit some decent offense, Corbin was boring in parts but also pleasantly surprising. The ending was the best bit, kick out, reversal, submission, win. Nice stuff from Samoa.

Bayley vs Sasha WOW, that was an emotional match. Sasha's ring psychology is top notch, love her work & the way she targets certain things like Bayley's hand last night. Bayley told a story, some of her spots were insane, Banks locking in the Bank Statement only for Bayley to reverse & lock a Bank Statement in herself, incredible spot. Her first belly to belly suplex was brilliant, while that Hurricanrana was insane. Great match with an emotional ending, NXT women delivering yet again.

Owens vs Balor was solid but didn't top the Women. Owens proved he is one of the best but I can't see to warm to Balor. He is a solid performer, but his demon character would work better as a heel, Balor needs a change by the end of the year.


----------



## Arkham258

So can New York still be considered a "smart" wrestling fan location? They didn't seem as familiar with Liger as they should have been and I read a live report that confirms that. I wonder what kind of reaction he'd have gotten in Chicago or Canada


----------



## Mr. I

Arkham258 said:


> So can New York still be considered a "smart" wrestling fan location? They didn't seem as familiar with Liger as they should have been and I read a live report that confirms that. I wonder what kind of reaction he'd have gotten in Chicago or Canada


Of course it can. New York has been a center of pro wrestling for many decades.


----------



## Arkham258

Ithil said:


> Of course it can. New York has been a center of pro wrestling for many decades.


Which doesn't address a single thing I said


----------



## LaMelo

To be fair Liger is old as dirt.


----------



## Fandangohome

So yet again, an NXT Takeover overshadows and outdoes a WWE PPV. 

Love him or hate him, Hunter knows what he's doing.


----------



## Tamaur

Breeze vs Liger : This was a good match even if I'm sick of what they are doing with Tyler. He is good in the ring and he have a character, he can build-up a feud only by himself and it pisses me off to see that he is basically a luxury jobber. He deserves a lot lot lot more than that and he is only on NXT, I'm really afraid of what is gonna happen to him on the Main Roster

Tag Team Match : I was really impressed by the Vaudevillains, they really were impressive and a year ago, I thought that there was no way they could work but now, wow, they are so different, they work so well as babyfaces, incredible.

Crew debut : Time to take some drinks for the big matches

Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin : It was... well, not that bad but not that impressive and man, Baron Corbin could be so much better. He have so much strenght but when he hit someone, you can't feel it, if he can add some intensity to his moves, he would be a great talent for NXT

Diva's match : And that entrance alone makes Sasha Banks the best. That's why you need a strong character, so you can impress on your entrance, so even before the match begins, you look like a star and the match was just amazing. Match of the Night EASILY and they really told a nice story on the ring, some very cool spots and it was perfect until the end.

Look, I don't understand it was a great moment but can't you keep it backstage or if you want to do it, keep it for the Network but when you are on TV, you are your character and it's hard to take her seriously when she just give up her amazing character just like that

Owens vs Balor : This was crap, just crap. Nothing good about it, no story was told, they simply used big moves then try to climb the ladder, stupid, totally not entertaining. Oh and why am I not surprised ? 

Kevin Owens does the Apron Powerbomb on Cena and it takes him out 2 weeks : " John Cena sucks, it took out Zayn a month and Cena no sold it ? Bullshit "

Kevin Owens does the Apron Powerbomb on Balor and it takes him out 2 minutes : Nobody complained ? Seriously ? What the heck was that ? 

I seriously don't understand the hype about Balor. No character, no great matches, he did nothing to earn the right to be " NXT Top talent "...


----------



## Kishido

They needed to hype Balor cuz Owens moves on to the main roster and never will come back.

Sadly they "hyped" Balor a bit too much as it seems now Owens, the man who has beaten Cena clean and now Cesaro, lost against someone twice (not counting the tag match) feats are paling even in the main roster

PS
The selling of the Pop Up was really shit


----------



## FightOwensFight

Just watched this today because I heard good things about the show, what a fucking show that was 9/10 for me. The two main events were excellent, the woman's match is the greatest woman wrestling I have ever seen in a WWE ring. The tag match was quality and also enjoyed the Linger match all round a great show that show shits all over Summerslam. Have to give credit Hunter he's done special things with NXT.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

FightOwensFight said:


> Just watched this today because I heard good things about the show, what a fucking show that was 9/10 for me. The two main events were excellent, the woman's match is the greatest woman wrestling I have ever seen in a WWE ring. The tag match was quality and also enjoyed the Linger match all round a great show that show shits all over Summerslam. Have to give credit Hunter he's done special things with NXT.


Check out Sasha Banks/Becky Lynch from the previous Takeover - even better. Also the Charlotte/Natalya match from a Takeover quite a while back - that was sort of the eye opener of Charlotte's talent and potential for me.


----------



## Hawkguy

Nine99 said:


> Considering no replay of that im going to guess that was a bad botch.


It wasn't a botch. Sasha was holding on to the ropes the whole time. It looks weird because she flipped.. but imagine doing a rana against a ghost. You flip. 

There was absolutely no botch. It was fantastic.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Wrestling is Life said:


> Check out Sasha Banks/Becky Lynch from the previous Takeover - even better. Also the Charlotte/Natalya match from a Takeover quite a while back - that was sort of the eye opener of Charlotte's talent and potential for me.


That Banks vs Becky match was class, for me the though the Banks vs Bayley was better. It shows how good that Banks is that she has had so many great matches this year, she has had matches on a 4 star or higher level.


----------



## RPC

Arkham258 said:


> Don't know why people are surprised and upset by the outcome of the Breeze/Liger match. It's exactly what I expected and exactly how I would have booked it. He's a legend. He's not gonna job out to a lower card, comedy act on his debut match on a pay per view.
> 
> You'd have made a joke of him right off the bat


exactly what I was thinking. If you have Liger, a legend, come in and lose in the opening match of a card you make him look like a joke.


----------



## Arkham258

I heard a few podcasts today talking about the Four Horsewomen thing, one guy on the Place2Be podcast absolutely hated it, and he made some good points. It should have just been Becky, Charlotte and Bayley celebrating together. Sasha being there completely broke her character, broke kayfabe and was kind of ludicrous when you consider that moments ago she tried to break Bayley's hand.

And adding my own thoughts to this, Sasha is beginning to come across as a negative female stereotype. I'm talking about the stereotype of women being overly emotional. The number of times we've seen her cry and go babyface after big matches is a problem, as it implies she is so unable to control her emotions that she can't even maintain her heel persona after a big match

I'm a Sasha fan, she's a well rounded talent who brings a lot to the table, but this whole I'm just pretending to hate my opponent when I really don't thing needs to stop. And I don't think it's that good a thing that her and the girls are acting like the clic. 

The match was still great though, as was the build up, but Sasha kind of messed up the post match celebration and them throwing up the 4 fingers was basically a middle finger to kayfabe, especially when Sasha is supposed to be Charlotte and Becky's enemy the next night on Summerslam. That same podcast I mentioned pointed out that the rest of team BAD were in the audience at Takeover, watching Sasha be all chummy with Charlotte and Becky.

You'd never see that kayfabe killing shit in Lucha Underground

Still loved the match itself though and the show as a whole (even though the ladder match sucked)


----------



## PurityOfEvil

Not seen this yet. Just about to watch it on the Network before Raw because I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## Certified G

I'm a little late but I figured I'd do a little write up of the NXT: Brooklyn show anyway.

From what I've read a lot of people hated the opening segment with Triple H, feeling he was just stroking his ego or whatever. I actually thought it was a great way to open the show, amazing visual when the lights went up and you saw an arena filled with 13.000 fans or whatever it was instead of the usual 400 people at Full Sail.

*Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze*
Good match, about what I expected from it. Luckily no botches or instances of miscommunication from what I remember. Liger looked good out there and Breeze always delivers when he gets the time to wrestle. I was surprised at Liger going over as I was expecting Breeze to win this one. You can make an argument for both guys about why they needed to win, since I like both of them I would've been fine with the result going either way.

*Vaudevillains vs Blake & Murphy*
Really wish Blake & Murphy kept the titles, they're a little bland but I like them way more than the Vaudevillains who are easily my least favorite team in WWE at the moment. I'm also completely over Blue Pants, it was fun the first few times but I don't care about her at all anymore and that takedown + punches she did looked terrible. I don't like Gotch & English but this was a good match and all 4 guys worked hard. Highlight of this match was easily Alexa Bliss looking great though. :lol Even though I liked the match, this should've been the place for Enzo and Big Cass to win the tag titles for obvious reasons. 

*Apollo Crews vs Tye Dillinger*
First off I was disappointed Crews didn't have the music from his promo videos (“I was made to be a champion....”) I thought it fit him perfectly so to hear they changed it to some generic instrumental was weird. Having Tye Dillinger job to Crews when he _just_ got his own new gimmick debuting on tv was also weird. Then the match itself was poorly booked, with Crews not looking as impressive as he should have. His opponent got way too much offense in and Crews only had about 3 spots where he really shined. Someone like Solomon Crowe probably would've been better to face him, since they're not doing anything with him he could've easily done the job. Match itself was just okay, I expected something better but I'm sure Crews will get the opportunity to show what he's got soon.

*Baron Corbin vs Samoa Joe*
Corbin is actually growing on me. For someone who barely gets any mic time I thought he did good last week on NXT tv and in his pre-tape. Nowadays when he makes his entrance he looks way more imposing and impressive than he did months back when everyone was marking out over his supposed “presence” (which he didn't have). He still needs a lot of work but he's clearly not as awful as he used to be. Decent match, finish was obvious with him not tapping but instead passing out for a moment. Joe still isn't showing much, it's becoming more clear by the week we (or maybe just me) are remembering the old Joe from 2005-2008 and comparing his current work to his work from those years. He's noticeably slower and far less refined. I hope there's still something worth watching because Joe is becoming less interesting every time I see him which is a sad thing to say.

*Sasha Banks vs Bailey*
Okay, before I get to the match I need to say this was clearly, easily *the* best entrance I've ever seen for a diva.. by far. Just by watching that entrance you knew a big match up was coming. Now, I'm not a fan of Bailey at all and I really wasn't looking forward to Sasha losing the title to her but there's no way I can say this wasn't an excellent match. Probably the best divas match I've seen in the past year. There was so much good stuff in this match there's no point in trying to talk about all of it, but probably my favorite spot of the match was when Sasha had Bailey in the submission hold and begin stomping her hand to prevent her from reaching the rope. That whole sequence with the reversals and everything was great. Post-match celebration felt like a passing of the torch in the NXT divas division. I thought the whole execution of it was decent, I'm not a fan of such obvious breaking of kayfabe but it was a nice, touching moment..

*Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor*
The first part of Balor's entrance was cool with him popping up in different places, after that I FF'd his entrance. It's too long for my taste and not interesting enough to watch every time he wears the paint. The match itself was pretty decent but the obvious match results + the fact ladder matches are becoming a little stale in WWE made me not enjoy this match as much as I probably should. There really isn't a whole lot I can say about this match, it was good for what it was but far from a stand out match, or even a match people will remember much a year from now.

Overal this was an enjoyable show with the divas match being the clear match of the night. I thought it was a big miss to not have Enzo and Cass on the live show, and I obviously missed Emma () being on the live part of the show, but other than that I thought most of it was put together very well. Not sure where I would rank this one among the other NXT live specials but I think it did a good job of producing an enjoyable show, and showing new fans what NXT is all about.


----------



## Jingoro

anyone else lol for real when graves defended sasha's intro by saying "she rolls deep"? i don't even know why i find that funny.

:nikkilol


----------



## Hawkguy

Arkham258 said:


> I heard a few podcasts today talking about the Four Horsewomen thing, one guy on the Place2Be podcast absolutely hated it, and he made some good points. It should have just been Becky, Charlotte and Bayley celebrating together. Sasha being there completely broke her character, broke kayfabe and was kind of ludicrous when you consider that moments ago she tried to break Bayley's hand.
> 
> And adding my own thoughts to this, Sasha is beginning to come across as a negative female stereotype. I'm talking about the stereotype of women being overly emotional. The number of times we've seen her cry and go babyface after big matches is a problem, as it implies she is so unable to control her emotions that she can't even maintain her heel persona after a big match
> 
> I'm a Sasha fan, she's a well rounded talent who brings a lot to the table, but this whole I'm just pretending to hate my opponent when I really don't thing needs to stop. And I don't think it's that good a thing that her and the girls are acting like the clic.
> 
> The match was still great though, as was the build up, but Sasha kind of messed up the post match celebration and them throwing up the 4 fingers was basically a middle finger to kayfabe, especially when Sasha is supposed to be Charlotte and Becky's enemy the next night on Summerslam. That same podcast I mentioned pointed out that the rest of team BAD were in the audience at Takeover, watching Sasha be all chummy with Charlotte and Becky.
> 
> You'd never see that kayfabe killing shit in Lucha Underground
> 
> Still loved the match itself though and the show as a whole (even though the ladder match sucked)


I couldn't care less, in my opinion. It was absolutely amazing. Kayfabe is dead as dead can be. Yeah, we like to believe stuff, hence why we love gimmicks - but at the end of the day, it is what it is. 

And the reaction it got proves my point.


----------



## Mr. I

Arkham258 said:


> I heard a few podcasts today talking about the Four Horsewomen thing, one guy on the Place2Be podcast absolutely hated it, and he made some good points. It should have just been Becky, Charlotte and Bayley celebrating together. Sasha being there completely broke her character, broke kayfabe and was kind of ludicrous when you consider that moments ago she tried to break Bayley's hand.
> 
> And adding my own thoughts to this, Sasha is beginning to come across as a negative female stereotype. I'm talking about the stereotype of women being overly emotional. The number of times we've seen her cry and go babyface after big matches is a problem, as it implies she is so unable to control her emotions that she can't even maintain her heel persona after a big match
> 
> I'm a Sasha fan, she's a well rounded talent who brings a lot to the table, but this whole I'm just pretending to hate my opponent when I really don't thing needs to stop. And I don't think it's that good a thing that her and the girls are acting like the clic.
> 
> The match was still great though, as was the build up, but Sasha kind of messed up the post match celebration and them throwing up the 4 fingers was basically a middle finger to kayfabe, especially when Sasha is supposed to be Charlotte and Becky's enemy the next night on Summerslam. That same podcast I mentioned pointed out that the rest of team BAD were in the audience at Takeover, watching Sasha be all chummy with Charlotte and Becky.
> 
> You'd never see that kayfabe killing shit in Lucha Underground
> 
> Still loved the match itself though and the show as a whole (even though the ladder match sucked)


This is what's called inventing things to complain about.


----------



## ROHFan19

It's 2015. Kayfabe is dead and has been dead for years.

From the video package to the post match celebration, that was the best 30 minutes in wrestling the entire year. Absolutely phenomenal work.


----------



## blackholeson

ROHFan19 said:


> It's 2015. Kayfabe is dead and has been dead for years.
> 
> From the video package to the post match celebration, that was the best 30 minutes in wrestling the entire year. Absolutely phenomenal work.


It's not dead. It's just not used as much. Today's stars are lazy and uncreative. Kayfabe still exist.


----------



## Arkham258

Ithil said:


> This is what's called inventing things to complain about.


And that's called not addressing any thing I said because you can't think of a counter argument. Move along now


----------



## Geeee

Someone has to use that New York State of Mind-type song from Breeze's entrance as a full time entrance theme. It was too dope to be forgotten


----------



## Mr. I

Arkham258 said:


> And that's called not addressing any thing I said because you can't think of a counter argument. Move along now


Don't assume anyone actually finds your post compelling enough to "address".


----------



## dan the marino

Just watching it now. That Bailey vs Sasha match was absolutely incredible. MOTYC no doubt. Anyone who ever questions whether or not women wrestling could be just as compelling and emotional as mens' needs to watch this.


----------



## Nine99

Just re-watched the event for the 4th time since Saturday. Twice in a row Saturday, once after Summerslam to wash my mouth clean from that event and just now. Probably will rewatch it tomorrow as well. Bravo NXT.


----------



## LaMelo

Somebody give me one reason why it was a good idea for Breeze to lose to Liger?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT TAKEOVER: BROOKLYN - BARCLAY CENTER - 2015 AUGUST 22

















OPENING MATCH
Tyler Breeze vs Jushin Thunder Liger
***1/4
Wow, this was a fun opening match. They did their job and got the Brooklyn crowd pumped. Breeze showed his aggressive side, but his aggression got the best of him. I didn't expect Liger to win. I'm already a fan of NJPW, but I have to say that Liger was impressive for his age. All around good stuff from both guys.

























NXT TAG-TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
The Vaudevillains vs Blake & Murphy (c)
***3/4
Another cool match. I always enjoyed Vaudevillains' gimmick, but they were really impressive in the ring tonight. I'm not a fan of Blake & Murphy, but they seem like real workhorses. Some nice spots from both teams. Alexa Bliss dat ass tho. :datass 

























Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews
***1/4
This was Crews' debut match and he was fuckin awesome! :mark: I'm sure he wanted to showcase his powerhouse, agile style - and he is really great. It's easy to place him in the same category as Lashley and other big black men, but I see more potential in Crews. He carries a unique presence.

























Baron Corbin vs Samoa Joe
***3/4
The promo vignette for this match hyped me up! :mark: Corbin and Joe kicked each other's ass lol. Joe obviously carried the match and made Corbin look like a star. I know a lot of people don't like Corbin because of his repetitive squash matches, but I like him. I've always wanted to give him a chance in a real match, and he showed something here. I hope we get to see more of Corbin now, instead of just squash matches.

























NXT WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Bayley vs Sasha Banks (c)
****1/4
This is the end of Bayley's road to Brooklyn. This is it. It's do or die for her. So naturally, Bayley is the fan favorite. But Banks is still a boss. The match was fuckin awesome. It started off with mean attacks from both girls. The crowd was on fire. They were loud as fuck. Banks worked on Bayley's hand throughout the match and eventually broke it. The ground game was great. Submission psychology was on point. Lots of cool high-flying spots. I just wanted it to end because the tension was making me too nervous! :lmao

































NXT CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER MATCH
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (c)
****1/4
Epic fuckin match. It just kept getting more and more brutal. Lots of crazy attacks with the ladder. They beat each other to death inside and outside the ring. The final moments were fuckin crazy. Owens landed on the ladder with the back of his head, and then ate a coup de grace from Balor, before taking the loss.


----------



## Arkham258

Ithil said:


> Don't assume anyone actually finds your post compelling enough to "address".


Aaaaand you're still doing it...

Unless you ACTUALLY HAVE AN ARGUMENT, you are continuing to embarrass yourself


----------



## yeahbaby!

Watched the Bailey v Sasha match last night. WOW! It really was as good as everyone says. 

Both ladies shined, Bailey actually SOLD! Sasha actually heeled it up! What a concept, some things you don't usually see in WWE!

Dat top rope reverse frankensteiner too. WOW!


Also, I didn't mind the post match celebration. I don't think anyone else there did either. Sasha is such a pro she can get her heat back in an instant it seems.


----------

